# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kako naučiti dijete da zaspe samo u krevetiću?

## Adi

Moja Lorena ima 3,5 mjeseci. Od početka zaspiva na rukama (sami smo si krivi). Sad je želim naučiti da i po danu i po noći sama zaspe u krevetiću. Meođutim, bez uspjeha. Preko dana zaspe i po 3, 4 puta i kad zaspe mora biti u sobi u kojoj smo i mi inače ništa od spavanja. Navečer zaspe oko 8, pola 9 i kad zaspi stavimo je u krevetić i spava dok se neprobudi od gladi. 
Ajd za navečer mi i nije teško ju uspavati jer hoće onda ostati u krevetiću, nego preko dana nestignem skoro ništa, a i kralježnica me boli.

Da li ste vi uspjeli? Kako? Kupila sam ovu knjigu Godine prve su važne i tu ima lijepo objašnjeno da treba par dana ostavljati djete u krevetiću i samo mu se povremeno javiti dok ne zaspe, ali neuspjeva. Moja se još razbudi.

----------


## traktorka

Sad ću te ubiti u pojam,ali pročitala sam SVE knjige vezane za spavanje djeteta i uspavljivanje,i tek sad(sa 2,5 godine) on sam zaspi! Do godinu i pol ISKLJUČIVO nošenje po pola sata za svako spavanje,a nakon toga smo ležali pored njega barem pola sata dok nije zaspao   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nadam se da smo mi najgori primjer i da će ti se javiti netko sa boljim iskustvima i savjetom,jer ja ga nemam !
I nadam se da kod vas bude bolje i bebačica da nauči sama zaspati   :Love:

----------


## TeinaMama

Kod nas isto tak, samo što je Tea dvije godine i još neće zaspati sama. Ako bude htjela s 2,5 godine, ja ću biti jako sretna.

----------


## jadranka605

Potpisujem od riječi do riječi šta je rekla *traktorka*...
A sa tako malom bebom okušaj joj nametnuti neki običaj, recimo tuširanje prije spavanja ili pjevaj ili joj daj neku dekicu s kojom će isključivo spavati, češkanje po glavi, bilo šta, ali da se to radi isključivo pred spavanje.
One mame koje doje djecu uspavljuju cicom, pa ti to pet dođe na isto   :Grin:

----------


## la_mama

Moj je u svojih 14 mjeseci ukupno jednom (1) - brojkom i slovima, uspio sam zaspati u krevetiću, i to kad je bio dosta umoran. Imao je oko 13 mjeseci. Sve do tada uspavljivanje je bilo na cici, nosanjem, njihanjem, ... Kad vidi krevetić da je ne znam kako pospan, počne protestirati i nema šanse da zaspe.
Za divno čudo, tete u jaslicama nemaju nikakvih problema oko uspavljivanja u krevetiću  :?  Pitat ću ih koja je tajna   :Wink:  
Ovo zaspivanje putem u autosjedalici ili kolicima ne ubrajam u uspavljivanje. Iako i to može biti način   :Wink:

----------


## Mamita

sami ima 4,5 i češkam nonge i čitam priče prije spavanja.
ne znam jel se ovo pika?
 :Grin:  


Adi, 

kupi maramu i preporodićeš se. s njom možeš nešto i obaviti dok beba ćori.
to je jako mala bebica i treba te.




> Da li ste vi uspjeli? Kako? Kupila sam ovu knjigu Godine prve su važne i tu ima lijepo objašnjeno da treba par dana ostavljati djete u krevetiću i samo mu se povremeno javiti dok ne zaspe, ali neuspjeva. Moja se još razbudi.


cry out metoda?
brrrrr nemoj

----------


## sorciere

a zašto bi tako mala beba trebala sama zaspati u svom krevetiću????????  :?  zato da *tebi* bude lakše? 

kikica je spavala gdje je htjela, kad je htjela (dok nije uspostavila ritam spavanja), nosala sam ju koliko god je bilo potrebno, i javljala se na svaki kme...

i ne, nisam stizala ništa napraviti. čak ni jesti. bila sam kronično neispavana. ali sam imala zdravu, veselu i naprednu bebu.

----------


## vlac

Mi smo upravo prošli fazu učenja uspavljivanja. Do godine dana nosili smo je na rukama i pjevali. Više se nije dala držati polegnuto i penjala se po nama. Odlučila sam da je vrijeme da ju naučim da sama zaspi u krevetiću. Prvi dan je bilo užasno. Plakala je pola sata. Već nakon tjedan dana samo se malo bunila - 2-3 min. Sada se buni samo povremeno. 
SA drugim ću od prvog dana primjenjivati spavanje u krevetiću. Kad se samo sjetim koliko sam ju nosila i koliko sam pjevala - po pola sata a koji puta i dulje.
I važno je da dijete ima red u odlascima na spavanje. Kroz dan se mora umoriti. Treba ići u šetnje, vježbati s bebom ako je mala, aktivno se igrati...
Kad se probudi u noći uzmem ju k nama, malo maženja dok ne zaspi pa ju opet preselim u krevetić.

----------


## MGrubi

> Plakala je pola sata. .


jadno dite, mora da se osječala napušteno i prestrašeno   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> vlac prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Plakala je pola sata. .
> 
> 
> jadno dite, mora da se osječala napušteno i prestrašeno


  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## vissnja

> kikica je spavala gdje je htjela, kad je htjela (dok nije uspostavila ritam spavanja), nosala sam ju koliko god je bilo potrebno, i javljala se na svaki kme... 
> 
> i ne, nisam stizala ništa napraviti. čak ni jesti. bila sam kronično neispavana. ali sam imala zdravu, veselu i naprednu bebu.


Potpisujem, čak je i zovemo kikica.

Kad ona spava, ja ležim pored nje, inače ne spava. A to je danju 2xpo pola sata.
Stvarno ne vidim kako bi se beba od 3.5 meseca naučila da zaspe sama u krevetu (to ti je san i mama mnogo starije dece) osim da se ostavi da plače, što kod nas ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## vissnja

Sad vidim da su nam cure rođene isti dan. Pomiri se sa tim da imaš bebu nespavača, lezi pored nje, gledaj je i uživaj   :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vlac prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Sad:

----------


## Adi

sorciere

nije meni problem nju nosati, ali se bojim da ni poslije je neću moći naučiti. Ona doji još uvijek i nekad zaspe na sisi.

Normalno je da me treba i ja sam s njom cijeli dan. Ali šta ću kad dođe drugo dijete?

----------


## ive

Mi smo jedni od roditelja čija beba spava u svom krevetiću i dovoljno joj je bilo do sad da samo ležimo pored nje. A evo od nedavno čak niti to nije potrebno. Ona se malo poigra u krevetiću i na kraju zaspi.
Neka djeca hoće tako, neka neće. Milslim da tu nema puno "učenja". 
Ali treninzi tipa pusti ju da plače, nikad mi nisu bili baš privlačni.  :/

----------


## mamasunce

Mislima da tako malu bebici nešto ''učiti'' nema puno smisla. Ona samo hoće svoju mamu blizu. Moje je mišljenje da treba slijediti ritam i želje svog djeteta a ne svoje. Jer na koncu kad se sve zbroji bude bolje za oboje. 

Moj sin ima 3,5 godine i još uvijek ne zaspiva sam. Doduše on je tek sa 3 godine uopće POČEO SPAVATI, jer do tada nije spavao niti po 4 sata u komadu. No, mi smo ipak extremni primjer. Pa kad vidim da roditelji žele učiti dijete od 3,5 mjeseca da spava dođe mi   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

adi, dijete kojem je od prvog dana pružena najveća moguća pažnja, kojem se mama javlja na svaki kme, kojeg mama nosi dok se i sama ne počne rušiti - kasnije to više neće ni tražiti. jer će ZNATI da je mama tu kad ju treba! 

dijete kojem je to uskraćeno - tražit će pažnju na bilo koji način, u trenutku kad ono to poželi - i ni sekunde kasnije. 

adi - ti sada NEMAŠ drugo dijete. posveti se ovom koje imaš, najviše što možeš. 

mala beba NE MOŽE se razmaziti. učini sve da prepoznaš njene potrebe, da ih zadovoljiš na najbolji mogući način. 

i ovdje ću ponoviti: bilo je "proroka" koji su rekli kako će kikica izrasti u propalitet i delikventa, biti loša u školi - i kako će me mlatiti čim ojača... oni koji ju znaju - mogu reći kakva je. 

kad je malo porasla, ali nije još bila dovoljno samostalna - ja sam joj dodavala igračke koje je tražila. na užas moje okoline kojoj se kosa dizala na glavi... prema njima - ja sam radila nesposobnjakovića od vlastitog djeteta. (trebala sam ju pustiti da plače - jer ionako "u životu neće dobiti sve na tacni"   :Mad:  ). 

promatrajući ju, uočila sam trenutke kad je nešto mogla napraviti sama (uzeti igračku, popiti sok, itd...) i tražila sam da to napravi sama. onda smo se zajedno veselile.

sad je to samostalna cura od 15 godina. kuha, sprema, pere, odlikašica je, trenira taekwondo, ima razne hobije... RAZUMIJEMO SE POGLEDOM I DODIROM... jer smo na takav način funkcionirale otkad se rodila.

adi, ja sam izgubila mlijeko s nepuna 3 mjeseca starosti... ne znam što bih dala da sam ju mogla uspavljivati na ciki...   :Crying or Very sad:  

uživaj u svakoj sekundi provedenoj sa svojim djetetom. ovo što sad imaš - neponovljivo je. 

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Adi

probat ću još pa ćemo vidjeti. Ni ja ne bih pustila da toliko plače, pa nemogu je slušati ni 2 minute da jako plače.
vidim da ima različitih iskustava i mišljenja. A i svako dijete je različito.

Nisam za rigorozne mjere, ali mislim da nekog reda treba imati.

----------


## sorciere

> Nisam za rigorozne mjere, ali mislim da nekog reda treba imati.


ali ne s 3,5 mjeseci...

----------


## snoopygirl

red si sama beba namjesti. kao što ni tebe nemože netko natjerati da zaspiš u 8 tako nemože ni bebu. Mislim da će se beba prije osamostalitiako joj pružiš utjehu i pokažeš da si uvjek tu uz nju, nego da osjeti da je napuštena.....forsiranje nečega i nametanje reda i rasporeda će vas dovesti do frustracija i nervoze što nikako nedaje rezultate. legni s njom, mazi je, ljubi, neka nasmješenog lica utone u san....meni nema ljepšeg završetka zajedničkog dana   :Heart:  



Doki je kod sveki, primjeti se da mi fali....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MalaBuba

> Adi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam za rigorozne mjere, ali mislim da nekog reda treba imati.
> 
> 
> ali ne s 3,5 mjeseci...


slažem se. nama je to tek sada nedavno postalo stvarnost. iako ni sada to nije baš uvijek moguće. samo ako je jako umorna

----------


## vesna72

Baš sam nedavno komentirala s frendicom da se nikad u životu nisam toliko naspavala kao dok je F. bio beba   :Smile:  

Zaspao bi na cici, a ja skupa s njim. 

Ne možeš dijete razmaziti maženjem. Ni u dobi od 3,5 mj uvesti red i disciplinu  :/

----------


## happyness

Ja se slažem da bebi treba pustiti da sama odredi svoj ritam a mi smo tu da ga slijedimo.Jer,beba sigurno ne radi neke stvari"namjerno" ili s predumišljajem(se tak piše?).Kad joj se spava,spavat će,kad je gladna,traži ciku,kad je vesela i sretna smije se....tako jednostavno.A mi "veliki" bi htjeli da ona spava kad mi želimo,da se igra kad se nama da,da baš ne cika tako dugo...i sve pokvarimo(ja nipošto nisam među tim roditeljima).Kad je beba u pitanju treba se držati one" Let it be",jer strašno brzo prođe to vrijeme kad su tak mali i kad nas tak jako trebaju.Kasnije bude nekima žao što ih više njihove bebe ne trebaju toliko,zato sad uživajte.I u umoru od nespavanja ima nekih čari....(ako me razumijete)

----------


## mama_jos_malo

*Adi* sorcie ti je sve rekla.
Sad imaš ovu bebu i nemoj je "trenirati" kako bi ti bilo lakše jednom kad druga dođe. Red koji spominješ je društveno precijenjen. Do jučer je plivala u plodnoj vodi i želi te kraj sebe. A ne medu ni zeku ni mobil. Želi tebe-svoju Mamu. Želi čuti tvoje srce, mirisat  te.
Budi uz bebu, jer vrijeme leti.

Moje iskustvo:  Nikad je nitko niječuvao,izuzev mm, zaspiva na cikiju (to je nešto samo naše  :Heart:  ) i dijete je koje ne plače, jer zna da ima roditelje na koje uvijek može računati i koji se odazovu uvijek.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

još je mala, tak da nikakvi treninzi ti neće bit od koristi, sam će vas obje izmučit.
sad neka je kako njoj paše, kasnije ju postepeno pokušaj prilagođavat nekom redu. ako ti je teško nosit, probaj ju na cicu možda prešaltat za uspavljivanje. evo moja još uvijek se sam na cici uspavljuje. imale smo jedan periodd nosanja, leđa su mi otpadala... al sam ju uspjela na cicu prešaltat s nosanja pa mi je to puno olakšalo.
a i marama je super, pod uvjetom da imaš živaca vezat ju. ja ju kupila al ju nisam baš koristila jerbo sam presmotana i da tenisice zavežem, a kamoli tek to   :Grin:   no, čim bi ju stavila u maramu - hrrrrrrk beba spava. a ja se slobodno krećem i radim kaj trebam.

----------


## sandra123

Ajme kako mi već fali taj period kad je tražio samo mene!!Moj Roko je uvijek bio dobra bebica.Nisam ga nikada morala posebno uspavljivati, ali bi zato satima pjevala ,pričala dok bi on mirno ležao ili u boravku ili u krevetcu u sobi.Ja bih to radila i kad na bi plakao samo da mi čuje glas.Već od 4 miseca mirno je spavao od 8 do 5 u krevetcu.Ova starija dica su  umirala od smija kad bi njemu pričala šta sve radim dok kuham ručak ,a on leži u nosiljci na stolu.To nas je jako vezalo .Nisam za to da beba to otplače i sama zaspe,jer sam imala loše iskustvo sa najstarijom kćeri koja nikad nije sama zaspala .Uvijek je spavala na rukama, a kad bi je spustila na krevet ona bi urlala(nisam gruba stvarno bi urlala).Čak nije htijela ni da ja sjednem ,nego bih morala hodati, a ona bi spavala.LJudi moji kod te ništa nije palilo! ni priče ni pjesme ništa je nije moglo utješiti.Srića je bila što je dojila i bila pravi buco pa je to nespavanje nije iscrpilo kao mene tad sam imala vjerovali ili ne 45 kg.!!E , tad sam je pustila da se isplače, više stvarno nisam mogla.TO je grozno bilo čut , ali poslije je bilo stvarno lakše.Nemojte pustiti bebu da plače .Meni još u ušima odzvanja onaj njen plač.TAKO MI JE POSLIJE BILO GROZNO!Ali stvarno nije bilo drugog načina.Ja i MM smo bili sami ,tek sam se doselila u novi grad nigdje nikoga da ti bar malo pomogne ,on je radio po cili dan .Ali dobro sve to prođe.

----------


## Taša

sve ovisi o djetetovom karakteru,nešto je u rutini,nema pravila,jedino nikada nisam imala srca ostaviti da plače,možda zato sada svi spavamo zajedno?! :D

----------


## apricot

ni naše dijete još nikada nije samo zaspalo.
i dan-danas se zna uspavljivati na tatinim rukama.
inače, priče, priče, puno priča...

do treće godine isključivo na rukama   :Laughing:  
po pola sata, sat... kako kad

uživala ona, mi malo manje...
ali se sada sa nostalgijom sjećamo tih dana i pokušaja da je uspavamo pomoću CD-a s uspavankama.
ah, kakvo zavaravanje   :Laughing:  

a sa 3,5 mjeseca... pa kako da se uspavljuje nego na rukama?!

----------


## Lea L.

> Normalno je da me treba i ja sam s njom cijeli dan. Ali šta ću kad dođe drugo dijete?]


Prilagodit ćete se svi zajedno.
Ja sam se iznenadila kako neke stvari dođu same na svoje mjesto.
Prije 3 mjeseca L.se uspavljivao na rukama,sa cicom uz pjevanje i plesanje.
Uspavljivanje nam je trajalo minimalno sat vremena.
Sada navečer zaspe za 5 min. na ležečki uz cicu.
Nitko ga ni na što nije prisiljavao.
Jednostavno sam jednu večer kad sam bila preumorna,što od svakodnevnih obaveza,što od trudnoće,probala i upalilo je.
Ma oni jednostavno osjete,  :Saint:  naši mali i prilagode se.  :Heart:  
Ne treba ih ničim forsirati.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Sad:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> SA drugim ću od prvog dana primjenjivati spavanje u krevetiću.


Imaš tu na podforumu o usvajanju, kako su neka djeca bila usvojena tek s npr. 3 godine, pa su ostale posljedice, jer nisu u prvim danima primila dovoljno pažnje i nježnosti.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Između ostalog, kod takve djece prisutna je i pojačana agresivnost.   :Sad: 

Kao i uvijek u životu, sve se vraća, sve se plaća. :/

----------


## Hannah

Ja ću potpisati sorciere u svemu što je napisala. 
Šimun je do godine dana zaspao sam nunanjem, i bez obzira koliko mi teško bilo uživala sam u tim trenucima. Od godine dana zaspi tako da legnem pored njega, mazim ga i on utone u san. Jako su mi važni ti trenuci, pogotovo otkada radim, jer mi užasno fali. Inače je nošena beba (marama+ruke), puno sam čitala o važnosti nošenja od prvog dana. I sve što piše u literaturi, kako su nošena djeca sretnija, naprednija, smirenija je istina, vidim to po Šimunu. I slažem se da bebu ne možeš razmaziti, pogotovo ne u prvoj godini. Oni nas trebaju, trebaju našu blizinu, toplinu, osjećaj zaštičenosti, tako da bi postali sigurni u sebe i svijet koji ih okružuje. I naravno da ga nisam nosila 25 sata non stop. Kada je prosijedio kupila sam puzle na kojima je i propuzao, a i prohodao, i "naučio" se igrati. Znao se je sam zaigrati vrlo rano, a kada je tražio maženje bila sam tu.

----------


## sorciere

> Prvi dan je bilo užasno. Plakala je pola sata. Već nakon tjedan dana samo se malo bunila - 2-3 min. Sada se buni samo povremeno.


i "bunit" će se sve manje. jer djeca kojoj se majke ne odazovu - više ni ne zovu...    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

to je meni nezamislivo... 

svojevremeno sam odlazila u nazorovu, dok sam pripremala jednu malenu za usvojenje. kroz staklo me gledao bebač, negdje između 10 i 12 mjeseci.... 

ustao je iz kinderbeta, gledao kako ja držim tu djevojčicu u rukama - a niz lice su mu curile kruuuupne suze.... bez glasa...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nikad neću zaboraviti to maleno biće... i sad plačem kad se toga sjetim...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Hannah

Kada smo kod Nazorove...puno puta sam se zapitala kroz što prolaze ti maleni  :Sad:  Grozno, strašno. Ponovno ću im slati odjeću i igračke, ali preko jedne žene, nemam srca ići tamo.
Mame volite svoju djecu, mazite ih, pazite, nosite, ljubite, nikada dosta toga.

----------


## Rene2

> Mi smo upravo prošli fazu učenja uspavljivanja.


Nisam sigurna da je tvoje dijete nešto "naučilo".

Pomisli samo koliko si nježnosti uskratila svom djetetu, a i sebi.
Moja Rea će u školu i još uvijek voli da legnem kraj nje za uspavljivanje, i naravno da legnem. Meni su to dragocjeni trenutci, jer onda još desetak minuta pričamo i tako se uspava, ja izađem i svašta još stignem napraviti.
I pustim je u svoj krevet i da spava s nama, i da dođe noću ako želi... i ne mislim da griješim, nego mislim kako mi prebrzo odrasta i kako još malo pa mi više neće htjeti doći u krevet, a onda će mi to strašno nedostajati.

----------


## sorciere

> Kada smo kod Nazorove...puno puta sam se zapitala kroz što prolaze ti maleni  Grozno, strašno. Ponovno ću im slati odjeću i igračke, ali preko jedne žene, nemam srca ići tamo.
> Mame volite svoju djecu, mazite ih, pazite, nosite, ljubite, nikada dosta toga.


hannah, na žalost - njima treba baš ovo zbog čega se tebi (i meni) srce steže...   :Sad:  

svaki puta kad sam dolazila - na prozoru je bila jedna djevojčica... i uvijek je pitala: teta, jesi došla po mene? 

rekli su mi da je ona često na prozoru, i da svakog tko dođe - pita isto...   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

ah sorci...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Fairy

Svatko ima pravo odgajati dijete kako on hoće. Moja srećica spava u svom krevetiću od prvog dana i mogu vam reći da mu ni malo ljubavi nisam uskratila s time. S njim sam po cijele dane, zabavljamo se, igramo i grlimo i ljubimo, ali koji put navečer kad ne može zaspati pustim ga da se isplače. Moje dijete zna da sam tu za njega i s tim plakanjem ne gubi povjerenje, jer mu sa hrpu drugih stvari pokazujem koliko ga volim.
 Ne vidim razloga da toliko dramite oko toga. I ne možete uspoređivati Nazorovu i usvojivanje s djetetom kojeg se pusti da plače par minuta. :?

----------


## MGrubi

plač znači: treeebaaam teee
ignoriranje znači: ma ko te šljivi
i onda zna da nisi uz njega
jer se u kriznim situacijama vrijednuje da li je netko uz tebe ili ne, a ne kad je sve regularno, to se ne pamti toliko
u nevolji se znaju prijatelji

----------


## sorciere

fairy, o puštanju djeteta da plače - imam svoje mišljenje. mislim da ti je iz mojih postova jasno kakvo je. 

*nijedno* dijete ne bi smjelo plakati, pogotovo kad ima prisutnu živu i zdravu majku kraj sebe. 

the end.

----------


## Fairy

Svako ima svoje mišljenje i to je to. Bez zamjerki.

----------


## ive

a čuj  :/  moje je dijete znalo plakati i plakati i plakati... I sva nosanja i ljubljenja ovog svijeta joj nisu pomagala...
i nikad ju nisam pustila samu da plače i otišla, nego smo je ili ja ili MM držali, pjevali... često nije pomagalo ništa.
vjerovatno se u početku radilo o bolovima zbog probave, ali i danas kad je njurgava jer joj se spava zna počet plakat. otplače minutu-dve i zaspi. Rijekto se događa, ali - događa. I naravno da smo ju prvi put dignuli i sve navedeno isprobali, ali kad bi ju sve prestalo interesirat i kad bi opet skužila da joj se spava - plač. Dakle, tih minutu-dve kao da su joj neizbježan uvod u san. Ponavljam - rijetko se dešava! (da ne bi netko mislio da nam je to ritual za spavanje)
Tako da "nijedno dijete ne bi trebalo plakati. the end"  :/

----------


## mim

Kad se već priča o spavanju-eto i naše priče koja uključuje jedan veeeeliki bračni krevet i malo korišten kinderbet   :Grin:   . 

M. je bila dijete koje je prvih 8 mjeseci dojila svaka dva sata-noću i danju i spavala s nama u krevetu. Naravno da mi je bilo lakše podojiti je na zahtjev svaki puta pa i uspavati na cici nego razmišljati zašto je to tako i što da radim da se to promijeni. Je li se ona budila zbog mene ili je bila zaista gladna....nisam se pitala. Nakon 8. mj. uvela je malo reda u te podoje (namjerno kažem da je ona uvela!), ali je zajedničko spavanje ostala praksa sve do njenog 4. rođendana. 

Onda je jednom došla iz posjeta naših rođaka i rekla kako želi svoj krevet (vidjela je u toj obitelji kako djeca imaju tako nešto    :Grin:   ). Naravno da je krevet kupljen uz puno biranja i pompe već u idućih nekoliko dana, izabrana posteljina i noćna lampica, ali je krevet ostao u našoj sobi, a M. u njega uskočila sama i guštala svoj kutak, ali i mogućnost da iz njega preseli k nama kad poželi. 

Za 6. rođendan je rekla kako je velika i kako želi preseliti svoj krevet u svoju sobu koja joj je do tad služila za igranje. Mama se primila posla, cijelu sobu preuredila, obojala, pribila na zidove sve što se pribiti moglo, postavila milion sitnica...Krevet je preseljen i M. je zatvorila vrata svoje sobe iznutra uz "Laku noć". I u tom trenutku shvatila sam da je gotovo, da je narasla i da me više ne treba onoliko kao prije. I bila sam tužna. 

Danas kad je velika ponekad prespavamo zajedno kad je MM na putu ili se jednostavno zaželimo jedna druge, ali to više nije uspavljivanje bebe nego ženski razgovori u mraku, smijemo se ponekad kao dvije curice na izletu, pokrijemo se po zimi poplunom i pričamo.... 

Vama koji imate malu djecu ili bebe hoću samo reći jedno: prebrzo prođe taj period. Iskoristite ga dok možete jer miris bebe, malo toplo tijelo kraj vas i bebina spoznaja da će mamino lice biti tu kad god otvori oči.... Prevrijedno je da se beba stavi u kinderbet zato da nauči sama spavati. Eto, M. je to naučila kad je bila spremna i zaželjela biti sama, a meni je i to bilo prerano. 

I, da, ima nešto u tom povjerenju. Čitam neke pjesmice koje je pisala u vrtiću. U jednoj piše: 
" Ja volim svoju mamu jer me nikad ne ostavlja samu"   :Heart:

----------


## Tara

ja imam dvoje djece (4,5 g i 7 mj) i niti jedno ne zaspi samo. i nis nam ne fali. nikome. nit njima, nit meni a nit muzu. bez ljutnje, ali ja fakat ne kuzim zakaj bi djeca morala sama zaspat?

----------


## Frida

Moja Lola je tipičan primjer djeteta koje se u narodu naziva "dobrim": u svojih prvih godinu dana imala je možda 20 minuta plakačkog staža, nije imala grčeve, reagirali smo na k, nismo ni čekali ono me, cikila je i spavala i tako ukrug, sa dva mjeseca počela je noću spavati u komadu, jedino zbog čega sam ja bila tužna prvih šest mjeseci njezinog života bilo je njezino odbijanje co-sleepinga   :Smile: . 
Uspavljivala bi se na ciki, spustila bih ju u krevetić/na krevet/u kolica, na trosjed, gdje god sam bila ja bila je i ona, nismo joj nametali ni ritam spavanja, mjesto gdje će spavati ni vrijeme u kojem "mora" zaspati.

Iako nije tražila nošenje, ja sam uživala u tome, kud sam išla ja išla je i ona, kada je bila budna nije bilo šanse da išta radim, stan je često izgledao kao da su kroz njega projahali Huni ali nama je bilo najvažnije da je ona sretna i zadovoljna.

Ja smatram da je naš odnos prema njoj uvelike zaslužan za njezinu otvorenost, društvenost, osmijeh koji ne skida s lica i povjerenje koje ima u 99% posto ljudi sa kojima dolazi u kontakt.

Isto tako sam gotovo sto posto sigurna da takva nebi bila da smo ignorirali njezine potrebe, jer puštanje djeteta da plače, učenje spavanja, nenošenje "da se ne navikne na ruke" nije ništa drugo nego ignoriranje malog čovjeka koji neverbalnom komunikacijom pokušava dati do znanja što treba.

Adi, vjerujem da je teško ali cure su dale dobre savjete, oboružaj se strpljenjem i uživaj u svojoj maloj princezi  :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

fridać   :Heart:

----------


## flower

definitivno je 3 mj. beba premala za bilo kakvo vanjsko nametanje ritma sna/jela i sl.
mazi ju (ako ne na rukama legnite zajedno) i odgovaraj na njene potrebe, sve drugo je los put.

----------


## Mayaa

kod mene sve identično kao kod fride. jedino šta sam sklonija mislit kako je maja jednostavno "takvo dijete" jer se bojim da ako sebi pripišem zasluge za to da ću s drugim djetetom krvlju platit   :Grin:  svaku ovu prospavanu noć   :Grin: 

maja bi čak i spavala u krevetiću kad bi ja na tome ustrajala, ali meni bi nedostajala   :Heart:

----------


## mis-pis

Ma nije problem sto nece u svoj krevetic, kod nas je bio slucaj da ni pored nas sa svojom 1,5 godinom nije nijednu noc prespavao bez budjenja. A to da rukice moraju biti oko mog vrata, pa odlutaju ponekad da me i pocupaju, a ja :shock: Evo sad ima 22 mjeseca, poceli smo ga stavljati u njegov krevetic nakon sto zaspi kod nas, nekad se u neka doba probudi pa ga prenesemo sebi, a vec zadnjih par noci nije. Sad samo zove da ga ispiskimo, pa nastavi.

----------


## mamanatali

Moja Mia ima 6 godina i još uvijek se uspavljuje tako da ja ili MM legnemo kraj nje. 
Tin se još uvijek uspavljuje dojeći.
Mislim da je *uspavljivanje* djece najprirodnija stvar na svijetu!

----------


## MGrubi

> Ma nije problem sto nece u svoj krevetic, kod nas je bio slucaj da ni pored nas sa svojom 1,5 godinom nije nijednu noc prespavao bez budjenja. A to da rukice moraju biti oko mog vrata, pa odlutaju ponekad da me i pocupaju, a ja :shock: Evo sad ima 22 mjeseca, poceli smo ga stavljati u njegov krevetic nakon sto zaspi kod nas, nekad se u neka doba probudi pa ga prenesemo sebi, a vec zadnjih par noci nije. Sad samo zove da ga ispiskimo, pa nastavi.


ja sam spavala u svom krevetiču, a budila sam se do cca 2.g. 
takvo dijete

----------


## mama courage

moja je do jedne godine sama zaspivala u svom krevetu. i onda smo MI ucinili tu gresku da ju dovedemo u svoj i da pocnemo s uspavljivanjem. i od tada do dan danas je tako. da mi je to pocesto tlaka - jeste. jer dugo zaspiva, jako se vrti i pravi piruete po krevetu i takodjer zna me grliti po noci i vuci za lancic. sva sam istrzana. 

stoga moj savjet svim mama je: ako vam dijete spava u svom kreveticu, ostavite ga tamo - budite dosljedni koliko god vam bilo tesko. lakse ga je ostaviti, nego kasnije privikavati da se opet vrati. to onda para srce   :Sad:  ima vremena za mazenje i ljubljenje, a noc je za spavanje. dijete ce prezivjeti sto spava u svom kreveticu. nece imati nikakve traumcice.   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

> ali koji put navečer kad ne može zaspati pustim ga da se isplače. Moje dijete zna da sam tu za njega i s tim plakanjem ne gubi povjerenje


Zašto onda plače?Mislim,kad zna da si tu za njega...
Djetetu mamine ljubavi i blizine nikad dosta.

----------


## ronin

A inače se slažem sa MC-moji dečki spavaju u svojim krevetićima no nikada ih nisam puštala da plaču.Da su plakali,bili bi gdje treba-na rukama,uz mene.

----------


## ive

> Zašto onda plače?Mislim,kad zna da si tu za njega...


ne bih baš rekla da djeca plaču samo kad misle da mi nismo tu za njih  :/

----------


## ronin

Plaču kada su zbog nečega nezadovoljni.
Ne plaču od sreće i spokoja,to je sigurno.

----------


## ive

da, a to nezadovoljstvo može jednostavno biti da su umorni i da im se spava, a ipak bi se rado još malo igrali, pa se bore sami sa sobom dok ih ipak san ne pobijedi...

----------


## Mamita

đizzz pa ga treba pustiti da u suzama zaspi. ono pa bude već jednom pao na krevet i zaćorio.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ronin

Ma ive mogle bismo nas dvije do sutra polemizirati o razlozima zašto djeca plaču....ima ih milijun,a to je već OT.
Ono što sam htjela naglasiti je činjenica da ih ne  bi trebalo pustiti da plaču...koji god razlog to bio.

----------


## ive

U potpunosti se slažem. I kao što sam gore navela, nikad ju nisam pustila da plače i otišla. Htjela sam samo reći da je moje dijete npr. prva tri mjeseca plakalo non-stop, da postoji definitivno milion razloga zašto djeca plaču (i kad su na rukama!) i da ne znači ako je mama živa i zdrava i drži dijete na rukama da dijete neće plakati (ta izjava me malo štrecnula).
Ja kao beba doslovno nisam tri put plakala, a nisam baš sigurna da sam uvijek bila najzadovoljnija beba na svijetu i da mi nikad baš ništa nije prifalilo. Mislim da puuuno toga ovisi o samom djetetu.

----------


## Fairy

Nema smisla da više bilo što pišem jer vidim da imamo totalno drugačije stavove. 
*ronin* ti odgajaj svoje dijete kako želiš , a ja ću svoje kako ja želim.
Vjerojatno smo i mi plakali,pa smo danas normalni, odrasli ljudi. 
Ali da se tolika pompa stvara...  :Nope:  [/b]

----------


## Frida

> Vjerojatno smo i mi plakali,pa smo danas normalni, odrasli ljudi.


Misliš? 

Koliko "normalnih, odraslih" ljudi poznaješ, a da nemaju manjak samopouzdanja i/ili samopoštovanja, nekvalitetan odnos s roditeljima, strahove i tjeskobe? 
Uvjerena sam da je veliki dio nas određen načinom na koji smo odgajani, odmalo je bio jedan topic o odgoju, priče nekih cura su me prilično potresle tako da se nebih se složila s tobom, iako je OT morala sam prokomentirati.

----------


## ronin

> Vjerojatno smo i mi plakali,pa smo danas normalni, odrasli ljudi.


Ovo mi je najjači argument,uvijek ga volim čuti.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nitko tebi ne govori kako da odgajaš svoje dijete,govorilo se općenito o plaču prilikom uspavljivanja i odazivanju/neodazivanju majke na njega.

Niti meni niti tebi nikakva dozvola za odgajanje vlastite djece ne treba,no valjda se nekakav stav može izreći ...a da ne bude ljutnje.

----------


## BusyBee

Zabunom odgovor poslan na novi topic. Pretpostavljam da je ovdje trebao biti:




> Moj malac ima 5 godina i još uvijek se uspavljuje i to mi je vrijeme dragocjeno i želim da što duže potraje. Vjeruj mi cijeni to vrijeme jer će isuviše brzo proći.

----------


## TeinaMama

> U potpunosti se slažem. I kao što sam gore navela, nikad ju nisam pustila da plače i otišla. Htjela sam samo reći da je moje dijete npr. prva tri mjeseca plakalo non-stop, da postoji definitivno milion razloga zašto djeca plaču (i kad su na rukama!) i da ne znači ako je mama živa i zdrava i drži dijete na rukama da dijete neće plakati (ta izjava me malo štrecnula).
> Ja kao beba doslovno nisam tri put plakala, a nisam baš sigurna da sam uvijek bila najzadovoljnija beba na svijetu i da mi nikad baš ništa nije prifalilo. Mislim da puuuno toga ovisi o samom djetetu.


Ja moram reči da ipak ne mogu zamisliti dijete kojem baš ništ ne fali, a plače non stop.

----------


## TeinaMama

A čemu služi porodiljni dopust? Tomu da dijete zaspi u krevetiču samo pa da se mama može odmoriti, da dijete samo šuti i ne traži da bude non stop na rukama? Da su djeca takva vjerojatno ljudi ne bi izmislili porodiljni....

----------


## Honey

Ja ne plačem kad sam sretna i zadovoljna. Znam da ni moje dijete ne plače kad je sve u redu. On se sam još ne zna boriti s umorom i frustracijom, zato sam ja tu da mu pomognem. Mislim, ako plače negdje sam, znači da tu nešto ne valja. S 3,5 mjeseci uvoditi red? Pa ni ja često ne mogu ići spavati kad mi je "vrijeme", a još da mi netko drugi određuje koje je to vrijeme? Jedino što dijete treba znati je da se noću spava, a danju se možemo igrati i ići van. Ali da ide spavati u 8 navečer, a da mu se ne spava, to ne ide. Tu se možemo samo boriti s njim i opet će ići spavati kad se umori. Jedino si možemo priuštiti suze i plač, a na kraju još teže uspavljivanje.
Mene nikad nisu uspavljivali plačem, moja mama se grozi kad čuje za to. Uvijek je ponavljala: "Pa to i babe znaju, beba nikad ne plače bez razloga."

----------


## ive

> ive prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U potpunosti se slažem. I kao što sam gore navela, nikad ju nisam pustila da plače i otišla. Htjela sam samo reći da je moje dijete npr. prva tri mjeseca plakalo non-stop, da postoji definitivno milion razloga zašto djeca plaču (i kad su na rukama!) i da ne znači ako je mama živa i zdrava i drži dijete na rukama da dijete neće plakati (ta izjava me malo štrecnula).
> Ja kao beba doslovno nisam tri put plakala, a nisam baš sigurna da sam uvijek bila najzadovoljnija beba na svijetu i da mi nikad baš ništa nije prifalilo. Mislim da puuuno toga ovisi o samom djetetu.
> 
> 
> Ja moram reči da ipak ne mogu zamisliti dijete kojem baš ništ ne fali, a plače non stop.


I opet krivo. Nisam to htjela reći. Ja znam da sam probala sve što je u mojoj moći i da baš ništa nije pomagalo. Ni danas ne zna zašto je toliko plakala. Mogu samo pretpostavljati. I kako je prije plakala tako sad ne plače uopće. Mi smo i dalje isti. Jednako ju volimo i mazimo, a ona se sad stalno smije. Jest OT, ali da pojasnim.

----------


## happyness

[quote]
svojevremeno sam odlazila u nazorovu, dok sam pripremala jednu malenu za usvojenje. kroz staklo me gledao bebač, negdje između 10 i 12 mjeseci.... 

ustao je iz kinderbeta, gledao kako ja držim tu djevojčicu u rukama - a niz lice su mu curile kruuuupne suze.... bez glasa...   


Sorciere, za Boga miloga! Pa to boli!   :Crying or Very sad:  
Razmišljam kaj da pametnog napišem al me sad ovo tak potreslo da nebudem ništ napisala.

----------


## Ariens

> svojevremeno sam odlazila u nazorovu, dok sam pripremala jednu malenu za usvojenje. kroz staklo me gledao bebač, negdje između 10 i 12 mjeseci.... 
> 
> ustao je iz kinderbeta, gledao kako ja držim tu djevojčicu u rukama - a niz lice su mu curile kruuuupne suze.... bez glasa...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Sorciere, za Boga miloga! Pa to boli!   
> Razmišljam kaj da pametnog napišem al me sad ovo tak potreslo da nebudem ništ napisala.


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ni meni nije do pisanja, samo mi se place ...

----------


## TeinaMama

> Svatko ima pravo odgajati dijete kako on hoće. Moja srećica spava u svom krevetiću od prvog dana i mogu vam reći da mu ni malo ljubavi nisam uskratila s time. S njim sam po cijele dane, zabavljamo se, igramo i grlimo i ljubimo, ali koji put navečer kad ne može zaspati pustim ga da se isplače. Moje dijete zna da sam tu za njega i s tim plakanjem ne gubi povjerenje, jer mu sa hrpu drugih stvari pokazujem koliko ga volim.
>  Ne vidim razloga da toliko dramite oko toga. I ne možete uspoređivati Nazorovu i usvojivanje s djetetom kojeg se pusti da plače par minuta. :?


Evo mene živo zanima kak ti provodiš to vrijeme dok ti dijete plače. Ja osobno ne bih bila sposobna ništ raditi. Dal si za to vrijeme nekaj prospremiš, gledaš tv, sjediš u drugoj sobi i slušaš kak plače, kaj?? Ne kužim.... Kaj je tak teško biti kraj djeteta dok ne zaspi??

----------


## Fairy

Ma nema ljutnje...  :Smile:   Ne plače on često, da se razumijemo... Zna se dogoditi da je premoren,pa neće zaspati. Kad više ne pomaže niti nosanje, niti maženje, pustim ga 2-3 min i to je to. Pa s njim sam u sobi za to vrijeme, gdje bi bila???

----------


## MGrubi

> Kad više ne pomaže niti nosanje, niti maženje, pustim ga 2-3 min i to je to. Pa s njim sam u sobi za to vrijeme, gdje bi bila???


e to je druga stvar, ja sam shvatila da ga ostaviš da plače, samog

----------


## Fairy

:shock: Ma ne, pa nisam tako bezosjećajna.

----------


## MGrubi

> :shock: Ma ne, pa nisam tako bezosjećajna.


ima ih  :/ 
a ja te ne znam

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni je strašno što sam od više mama čula priču tipa: došli iz rodilišta, beba plače, tata uvjeri mamu da ju ne dižu jer ako ju ne dižu, to je dobro za bebu, a i za njih (plakat će par dana i to je to) i te mame su stvarno uvjerene i dandanas da je njihov muž bio u pravu. Kažu da im je bilo malo teško, ali, sigurne da rade pravu stvar, zatvorile bi vrata od sobice, pojačale tv...   :Crying or Very sad:   Znam mamu kojoj je muž zabranio da bebu diže već u rodilištu, ta beba nije nikada dizana i ta mama je također uvjerena da to tako treba biti. Strašno. A ta beba, danas dečkić je u krevetu od kada se rodio od 20 do 8 sati, mora spavati. Čak su se pohvalili da ga ne dižu ni kada je bolestan   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

da je meni MM zabranio da malu dižem isti tren bi iša leći u odvojenu sobu, a sex i ostaloi bi trebao napismeno tražiti s rezerviranjem u rokovniku   :Evil or Very Mad:  
u biti, letili bi koferi kroz prozor skupa s njim

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja ne mogu uopće zamisliti da netko (pa ni MM) takvo što zahtjeva od mene, a još manje da pristanem na to  :/

----------


## Riana

> Ja ne mogu uopće zamisliti da netko (pa ni MM) takvo što zahtjeva od mene, a još manje da pristanem na to  :/


također

----------


## mama courage

> Koliko "normalnih, odraslih" ljudi poznaješ, a da nemaju manjak samopouzdanja i/ili samopoštovanja, nekvalitetan odnos s roditeljima, strahove i tjeskobe? 
> Uvjerena sam da je veliki dio nas određen načinom na koji smo odgajani, odmalo je bio jedan topic o odgoju, priče nekih cura su me prilično potresle tako da se nebih se složila s tobom, iako je OT morala sam prokomentirati.


i to se sve svodi i zavisi od toga sto djeca nisu zaspivala sa roditeljima ? a ne od tisucu drugih razloga i kombinacija razloga ? blago se nama, samo da docekamo ovu generaciju AP djece - ima na sve strane da prsti od samopostovanja   :Razz:  

vitekova mama - cemu spominanje ekstrema ? pa valjda ima roditelja koji su na blagi nacin uspjeli naviknuti dijete da spava u vlastitom krevetu. i ja sam jedno vrijeme kad sam je pokusavala odviknuti sjedila pored nje, mazila je po glavici, drzala je za ruku, al je nisam uzimala iz krevetica. ona bi negodovala, pa bi se smirila i zaspala.

----------


## Honey

Preporučam "The No Cry Sleep Solution" od Elizabeth Pantley, za one koji još nisu čuli za nju   :Wink:  
Ima tu bezbroj metoda kako staviti dijete u krevetić, naučiti ga da samostalno zaspi, ali na kraju svakog savjeta piše: Ako se dijete rasplače, uzmite ga i uspavajte uobičajenom metodom. Drugi puta pokušajte ponovno.
Možete pokušati uspavljivanje tako da bebu stavite u krevetić, mazite ju, pjevajte joj, pričajte... Nama je to uspijevalo kad je bebač bio 4-6 mjeseci star. Vrtio se po kindiću, ja sam mu pjevušila, on bi zaspao. Ionako se opet sad nosi navečer   :Laughing:  Neki puta je dovoljno leći pored njega, nekad je u igri plesanje. I doći će nova beba, i doći će nova faza, i tako opet ispočetka... Sve to ide u roditeljski staž.

----------


## Frida

MC ja nisam govorila samo o spavanju već o (ne)poštivanju/ispunjavanju dječjih potreba općenito.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> vitekova mama - cemu spominanje ekstrema ? pa valjda ima roditelja koji su na blagi nacin uspjeli naviknuti dijete da spava u vlastitom krevetu. i ja sam jedno vrijeme kad sam je pokusavala odviknuti sjedila pored nje, mazila je po glavici, drzala je za ruku, al je nisam uzimala iz krevetica. ona bi negodovala, pa bi se smirila i zaspala.


Nisam navela slučajeve koji su ekstremni jer, nažalost, takvih priča sam se naslušala mnogo. 
Ne misim da razlikovanje blagog ili neblagog način puštanja djeteta da plače može "opravdati" puštanje djeteta da plače. Takvo nalaženje "zlatne sredine" je, po mom mišljenju, samo umirivanje savjesti roditelja koji se odlučio na takav način uspavljivanja.

----------


## Nataša T.

> U potpunosti se slažem. I kao što sam gore navela, nikad ju nisam pustila da plače i otišla. Htjela sam samo reći da je moje dijete npr. prva tri mjeseca plakalo non-stop, da postoji definitivno milion razloga zašto djeca plaču (i kad su na rukama!) i da ne znači ako je mama živa i zdrava i drži dijete na rukama da dijete neće plakati (ta izjava me malo štrecnula).
> Ja kao beba doslovno nisam tri put plakala, a nisam baš sigurna da sam uvijek bila najzadovoljnija beba na svijetu i da mi nikad baš ništa nije prifalilo. Mislim da puuuno toga ovisi o samom djetetu.


Evo, samo da se nadovežem na ivin post - mi nikada nismo puštali da dijete plače i još i danas ga uspavljujem tako da legnem kraj njega, ali istina je da sasvim malu bebu ponekad ne možemo umiriti. Maro je pred spavanje znao biti nemiran i nekako jecati prvih par mjeseci, nije to bio glasan plač. Bit je u tome da smo ga mi cijelo to vrijeme nosili, zapravo više MM nego ja ili ljuljali na lopti (to mu se jako sviđalo) i čvrsto ga držali u naručju. ne znam gdje sam to pročitala - nekad ne možemo spriječiti da beba plače, ali je važno da ne plače SAMA. Kad je dijete zbog nečeg jako uznemireno ne možemo ga uvijek umiriti, ali mu treba pokazati da su mama i tata uvijek tu.

I sada kad se povrijedi ili zbog nečeg rastuži vidim da mu treba dati prostora da to isplače, nikad mu ne govorim "nije to ništa, nije ti ništa" jer i meni ide na živce kad neko na taj način umanjuje moje osjećaje. Možda nije nešto strašno, ali njemu u tom trenutku je i ja to ne mogu procijeniti. Samo ga jako zagrlim i mazim i kažem mu "proći će, mama ljubi, jel' te jako buba?" (ako se npr. udario).

A što se tiče dugog nošenja bebe, meni je to bilo jaaaako teško od početka, Maro se rodio sa 4,5 kg i stvarno mi je bio težak. Nisam bila dovoljno pametna da probam s maramom, možda bi bilo lakše. Ali snašla sam se na taj način da ga je malo nosio MM, a ja sam često ležala kraj njega, zapravo on je ležao na meni. Tako mi je često znao zaspati i to mi je bio poseban gušt.

Sada spavamo zajedno i moram ga obavezno zagrliti. Ako se slučajno okrenem na drugu stranu prije nego što zaspi kaže mi "Mama, čuvaj Mara!"  :Saint:

----------


## happyness

> Ma nema ljutnje...   Ne plače on često, da se razumijemo... Zna se dogoditi da je premoren,pa neće zaspati. Kad više ne pomaže niti nosanje, niti maženje, pustim ga 2-3 min i to je to. Pa s njim sam u sobi za to vrijeme, gdje bi bila???


Ne bi ja sad htjela pametovati, svatko odgaja svoje dijete na način za koji misli da je najbolji i zato smo tu da izmjenimo ta divna iskustva, al možda je tvoje dijete u tih par minuta plača baš trebalo i tražilo tvoj zagrljaj? A ako si bila s njim u sobi kad je plakalo, sigurno je bio jako zbunjen zašto si tamo a ne uzmeš ga k sebi. A možda je to samo moja pretpostavka....

----------


## ive

Hvala Nataša. Sad je moja misao kompletna.   :Kiss:

----------


## TeinaMama

> Fairy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Kad više ne pomaže niti nosanje, niti maženje, pustim ga 2-3 min i to je to. Pa s njim sam u sobi za to vrijeme, gdje bi bila???
> 
> 
> e to je druga stvar, ja sam shvatila da ga ostaviš da plače, samog


A onda oprosti Fairy, i ja sam tak skužila. Ono, beba plače, a ti gledaš tv. Jer ima i takvih.... Sorry, nismo se skužile.

----------


## Serpentina

A sad, na početku je spavala sa mnom i uvijek bila na meni, onda sam je počela stavljati u krevetić, i zaspala bi bez problema, bez plača, ičeg. Ako se rasplače, normalno da ću do ći do nje i otkloniti problem, ako se radi o podrigu ili nečemu, ako se hoće maziti se mazimo. Nikada nije bilo "treninga". 
Sada je kao "velika" pa pjeva prije svakog spavanja, nije plač jer nema tuge, a kad je frka uđem napola u krevetić, gladim je po glavi, dajem joj pusice i uskoro zaspi. 

Kada zaspi tijekom klope, pustim je da spava na najbližoj odgovarajućoj plohi, ako zaspi ispod BabyGyma, pustim je da spava ispod istog, bez neke filozofije. 

Trenutno pjeva svoju pjesmu, mislim da ćemo uskoro na grupni spavanac.

I nikada nismo imali predstave prije spavanja, vrisku ili probleme. Srećom. 
Tko god je vidio mišicu, zna da je vrlo sretno i zadovoljno dijete.   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

> možda je tvoje dijete u tih par minuta plača baš trebalo i tražilo tvoj zagrljaj?





> Kad više ne pomaže niti nosanje, niti maženje, pustim ga 2-3 min i to je to. Pa s njim sam u sobi za to vrijeme, gdje bi bila???


Mislim da je dovoljno rečeno. Ja si dopuštam misliti da je Fairy probala sve da bebač ne plače. Možda je maleni bio premoren, možda mu je bilo vruće na rukama, možda je bio prenervozan da se smiri u zagrljaju ili mu je trebalo malo mira da "istrese to iz sebe".
Meni se desilo par puta da nikako ne mogu umiriti dijete, jednostavno je bio premoren, a ja nisam uspijevala naći nikakav uobičajeni način da ga smirim. Spustila sam ga na krevet, legla pored njega (nije mi dopuštao ni da ga zagrlim), uhvatio mi je kosu, malo njurgao i zaspao. Ne mislim da bi bilo bolje da sam ga nosila okolo dok je plakao.

----------


## flower

vazno je i ne forsirati nosenje i body kontakt kad djetetu to ne treba - nekad ih prestimuliramo i placu jos vise na nas kontakt (barem je tako znalo nama biti), zamracena soba, ja uz nju (eventualno dodir na ruku) i laganini bi se smirila.
ne znam zasto se kroz ovaj topik provlaci da rod. nesto krivo radi ako dijete place - postoje djeca koja vrlo lako zaplacu i vrlo se tesko smire, ni uz najbolje ap roditelje ne ide bez placa (sjecam se da je negdje bio topik o ap djeci i placu i cudjenju novih mama kako to da i ap bebe placu) - no to je jedna druga tema.
ovo je o malom djetetu i ucenju spavanja...

----------


## sorciere

flower, kad netko (bilo tko) nešto napiše - a zatim korigira svoj komentar ovisno o mišljenju ostalih - onda ja ipak više vjerujem prvom komentaru... što mogu...   :Grin:

----------


## flower

imam upalu sinusa, i nisam bas svoja - jel komentar isao mene?

----------


## flower

> kad djetetu to ne treba


 ovo treba citati kao - kad dijete nema potrebu za time, a ne da mu npr. kod uspavljivanja ne treba kontakt...jesam spetljala...idem si po medicinu...

----------


## ive

> ne znam zasto se kroz ovaj topik provlaci da rod. nesto krivo radi ako dijete place - postoje djeca koja vrlo lako zaplacu i vrlo se tesko smire, ni uz najbolje ap roditelje ne ide bez placa


aleluja!!!!!   :Naklon:  
Upravo to i jest razlog zbog kojeg moja cura što je starija sve manje plače. Puno toga je naučila, sve više toga može sama i naučila je da smo mi uvijek tu za nju.




> vazno je i ne forsirati nosenje i body kontakt kad djetetu to ne treba


puno puta mi se to dogodilo. Na početku sam se osjećala grozno. Imala sam osjećaj kao da me dijete ne voli. Dok nisam shvatila da se radi upravo o tome. Ni ja nisam uvijek raspoložena za zagrljaje. Jednostavno mi treba malo mira ili pak da ispušem sve iz sebe. Bebe takve situacije iskazuju plačem.

----------


## happyness

> ne znam zasto se kroz ovaj topik provlaci da rod. nesto krivo radi ako dijete place - postoje djeca koja vrlo lako zaplacu i vrlo se tesko smire, ni uz najbolje ap roditelje ne ide bez placa
> 			
> 		
> 
> aleluja!!!!!   
> Upravo to i jest razlog zbog kojeg moja cura što je starija sve manje plače. Puno toga je naučila, sve više toga može sama i naučila je da smo mi uvijek tu za nju.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zanimljiva je činjenica da sam stvarno svašta pročitala o bebama i njihovu "govoru " plačem, al još nisam naišla na informaciju da bebe nekad ne žele majčin zagrljaj. Moram priznati, potpuno mi je to strano i odmah unaprijed želim reći da nisam sad nikog osudila ili napala, samo izrazila svoje čuđenje. Jednostavno mi je nevjerojatno.

----------


## vissnja

Ajd sad kad je topic skroz otišao na krivu stranu, da prokomentarišem. Nađa je jedan mali namćor, ako se to može reći za bebu, tj. više puta mi se desilo da je pomazim npr. po rukici a da ona, vrlo svesno pomakne rukicu, ono, u stilu: šta me pipkaš! Do pre jedno mesec dana se uvek noću pribijala uz mene, a sad mi vrlo često okrene leđa, i ako se primaknem uz nju, ona se odmiče. Doduše, kad plače, uvek je na rukama meni ili MM-u, ali to samo zato što mi nikad nije palo na pamet da joj i tada smeta dodir.
Ali da tako mala beba zna da pokaže da joj nešto smeta (dodir, mislim) ja nisam verovala. E sad ona je nama bukvalno svo vreme na rukama, čak i kad spava preko dana, spava na meni, tako da je stvarno nekad možda overtouched. 
to što se ja nikad nisam dala zagrliti ni poljubiti kao mala, to je druga stvar

----------


## ive

> Zanimljiva je činjenica da sam stvarno svašta pročitala o bebama i njihovu "govoru " plačem, al još nisam naišla na informaciju da bebe nekad ne žele majčin zagrljaj.


i ja sam stvarno svašta pročitala, ali stvarnost vrlo često nije u knjigama. 
Ne brini nisam ovo shvatila kao napad. Jer da jesam razlog bi vjerovatno ležao u činjenici da barem podsvjesno mislim da sam negdje  krivo postupala.
Uostalom meni to uopće nije čudno. MM bi se grlio non-stop, u svakoj prilici i iz svakog razloga. Ja npr. imam potrebu za zagrljajima puuuuno rijeđe. I nije to stvar odgoja. Oduvijek sam takva. Puno toga "odradim" sama. Pa, eto možda je moja cura na mene.   :Smile:  
A btw, kad sam rekla da su se takvi trenuci dešavali nisam mislila pet put dnevno. Mislil sam da se u sedam mjeseci desilo nekoliko puta.

----------


## div

Moj (6mj) se uspavljuje pomoću cice a onda kad zaspi prebacim ga u krevetić.Tako je od početka.  :Yes:  

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Adi

imate pravo beba sa 3,5 mjeseci nemože se ako neće sama učiti uspavljivati.
Nakon što sam je dva dana pokušavala na to učiti dobila sam rezultat da se neće maknuti od mene. A jadno moje malo.

----------


## Aphro

mi cemo biti jedan ljepi primjer  :Wink: 
 Marko ima nesto manje od 5 mjeseci i bez problema sam zaspe u kreveticu, a tako je bilo od samog pocetka. Jedino ako je bas jako umoran ili uznemiren ima malo problema, ali to rijesimo da ga nesto dulje nosimo prije spavanja, mazimo se i eventualno ga ceskam po glavici neko vrijeme dok je u krevetu ( ovo smo napravili jednom od kako se rodio i to jucer ). Od pocetka sam se trudila da mu olaksam zaspivanje i da sto ranije naucim da se sam uspava, i to na nacin da uvijek spava na platnenoj peleni koju sam ja imala oko vrata neko vrijeme ( da mu mirise na mamu ) i nikada, bas nikada nisam napravila da zaspe na meni pa ga onda tiho prebacila u krevet. Kazu da se bebe onda prestrase kada se probude i neznaju gdje su ( odnosno nisu vise tamo gdje su zaspale). Tako da kada bi i zaspao na meni, kod stavljanja u krevet bi ga malo jace podragala, cisto da otvori okice na sekundu i vidi da sam ga stavila u krevet nakon cega bi mirno zaspao dalje. Mislim da je bebama lakse kada nauce same se uspavati ( ovdje ne mislim na primjenu sile i zaspivanje od placa, dapace, strasno sam protiv takve tehnike! ) jer se i one kao i mi bude vise puta po noci i ako nisu naucile sama se uspavati to im postaje traumaticno. 
I ne razumijem bas komentare; a zasto bi beba morala nuciti sama zaspati ?! A valjda zato da njoj bude lakse, a ne da joj svaki odlazak na spavanje bude mucenje. Pa najlakse je dijete nositi cijeli dan i uspavljivati ga na rukama, ali mislim da to uopce nije rjesenje.

----------


## blis

> vazno je i ne forsirati nosenje i body kontakt kad djetetu to ne treba - nekad ih prestimuliramo i placu jos vise na nas kontakt


Kada je mala imala 2 mjeseca neko vrijeme bih je nosila da podrigne i smiri se, a ona bi, već gotovo usnula, počela plakati i trzati se. Ludila sam od nošenja i otkrivanja uzroka što joj je, a onda sam slučajno skužila da beba hoće leći i spavati!? Nitko sretniji od mene, samo što je i takav način s
spavanja, kao i svi ostali, trajao 2-3 tjedna. Prošli smo sve: od smouspavljivanja u svom krevetu, cosleepinga, nošenja do iznemoglosti, spavanja isključivo u marami ili na meni, a trenutno zaspi jedino s cicom u ustima. Više se niti ne uzbuđujem kada ono što je jučer palilo više ne pali. Navikla sam već da bez uzrujavanja trenutno prekinem to što radim i dojurim k njoj ako se probudi. Garantiram da do 12 godine svi problemi sa spavanjem sigurno prolazi. Od tada mi stariji više ne dolazi u krevet.  :Laughing:

----------


## camel

> Garantiram da do 12 godine svi problemi sa spavanjem sigurno prolazi. Od tada mi stariji više ne dolazi u krevet.


a joj, majko mila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Garantiram da do 12 godine svi problemi sa spavanjem sigurno prolazi. Od tada mi stariji više ne dolazi u krevet. 
> 
> 
> a joj, majko mila


ružno je varati ljude!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
savjetujem da izdržite dok ne odsele iz kuće!

----------


## mama courage

> MC ja nisam govorila samo o spavanju već o (ne)poštivanju/ispunjavanju dječjih potreba općenito.


cuj, znam da se necemo sloziti oko ove teme, al ajde da velim svoje. spavanje u roditeljskom krevetu, nosanje po cijele dane, uspavljivanje na rukama - ja ove taksativno navedene primjere ne smatram djecjom potrebom. tj. smatram to "priucenom" potrebom, na koje se dijete rado nauci ako mu se to dozvoli. 

to ne znaci da dijete ne treba uzimati u narucje ili nositi (u marami, kao sto netko koristi kolica), pa cak i kad su posebne prilike da spava s majkom/ocem. to ne znaci da se s djetetom ne treba maziti i voliti. al ne tezim tome da stalno nosam dijete il da spava sa mnom, niti to smatram dokazom ili dijelom mog roditeljstva. 

kao sto je netko spomenuo... ne vidim nista lose u tome da se dijete samo uspava... il da spava samo u svom krevetu. 




> Takvo nalaženje "zlatne sredine" je, po mom mišljenju, samo umirivanje savjesti roditelja koji se odlučio na takav način uspavljivanja.


a po cemu je takav nacin uspavljivanja toliko losh?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

MC u tvom prijašnjem postu kažeš da si bila kraj kćerkice, držala ju za ruku, a ona je negodovala i onda zaspala. Ovo negodovala može značiti da se namrštila, malo mrmljala i zaspala, a može značiti da je vrišteći plakala pola sata i zaspala. Hoću reći da se napisane misli mogu interpretirati svakako i svatko misli da je tuđe interpretirao ispravno. Tako se često čini da mnoge mame na ovom forumu imaju misiju nosati djecu cijele noći, nosati ih cijele dane u marami i gurati im cicu u usta svakih 5 minuta   :Razz:   Mislim da takvih mama baš i nema. Moje dijete je prva 4 mjeseca zaspivalo na cici pa bi nastavilo spavati kad bih ga prenijela u krevetić ili bi jednostavno zaspao gledajući projektor na stropu, bez plačai negodovanja. Naravno da ga nisam dizala, nosila itd. jer za tim nije imao potrebu. S 5 mjeseci se počeo buditi stalno noću i negodovao bi kad bih ga stavila u krevetić pa sam ja to protumačila kao potrebu za mojom blizinom i Vito od tada spava s nama u krevetu, normalno zaspe bez trauma i sretan se ustaje   :Wink:  
Ono što je loše u "uspavljivanju" djeteta puštajući ga plače su cure već objašnjavale pa se ne bih ponavljala. Pokušavam naći onaj članak koji kaže da su istraživanja pokazala da se djetetu doslovno oštećuje mozak u situacijama kada ga se pusti da plače, ali ga ne mogu pronaći. Ako netko može, bilo bi dobro zalijepiti ga tu da se može pročitati.

----------


## blis

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Garantiram da do 12 godine svi problemi sa spavanjem sigurno prolazi. Od tada mi stariji više ne dolazi u krevet. 
> 
> 
> a joj, majko mila


Moram pojasniti - sin je oduvijek spavao sam u svom krevetu, ali je svako (rano) jutro dolazio k meni, pa bi nastavili zajedno. E to jutarnje zajedno je prestalo kada je počeo pubertet.

----------


## nataša

nakon svega što ste rekle, drage moje prijateljice  :Love:  ,odustajem od toga da ju ISTRENIRAM da sama zaspe....volit ću ju i mazit dok god bude to htjela...srce moje malo  :Heart:  ...pa zar zaista traži nemoguće?!

----------


## martinaP

Početno pitanje iz topica bi imalo smisla da je riječ o djetetu starom 3,5 godine, a ne mjeseca  :/ .

----------


## argenta

> Početno pitanje iz topica bi imalo smisla da je riječ o djetetu starom 3,5 godine, a ne mjeseca.


Evo, to sam i ja mislila do pred mjesec dana. Ali sad sam vec lagano luda od nespavanja, pa nisam sigurna.

Naime, ja sam D. uvijek uspavljivala i to mi nije bilo tesko. Ali otkad imamo malu bebicu, cini mi se ponekad nemogucom misijom. Jer, njoj da zaspi treba barem 15-30 minuta sa mnom miru i tisini. A kako V. ima periode da ne spava po 5 ili 6 sati (meni je to u pocetku bilo :shock :Smile: , ne mogu njega ostaviti da urla dok nju uspavljujem. I tako se preganjamo dvaput dnevno, osim u onim rijetkim situacijama kad on zaspe prije. Mislim da bih se spasila da sam je istrenirala da ide sama spavati. Ovako nekad sve troje znamo bdjeti do 22h, kad se ona samo srusi od iznemoglosti (inace je isla spavati u pola devet, devet).

A sto bi bilo da sam se uz co-sleeping s dvije bebe odlucila na tandemsko dojenje, stvarno ne znam...  :/

----------


## argenta

PS: A kako to izgleda kad u 1 ujutro imate *dva* budna klinca koja se ne znaju sama uspavati i koja ovise o *jednoj* mami... Ja izgledam ovako:  :Crying or Very sad:   A uglavnom i oni. I sto je tu dobro za djecu?

----------


## Snowflake

> PS: A kako to izgleda kad u 1 ujutro imate *dva* budna klinca koja se ne znaju sama uspavati i koja ovise o *jednoj* mami... Ja izgledam ovako:   A uglavnom i oni. I sto je tu dobro za djecu?



I meni je bilo tako, muž na putu, a dvoje malih s tobom. Uglavnom, odredila sam vrijeme za spavanje po mlađem, pa smo svi išli zajedno na večeru, kupanje i spavanje. Po noći se uglavnom nisu budili u isto vrijeme, no ako i jesu, bilo je to sporadično i ne baš ugodno, ali prođe i to. Uz to imamo i različite želje: D. voli upaljeno malo svjetlo u hodniku, a E. ne može niti uz najmanje svjetlo zaspati. :? Ima takvih sitnica koje treba uskladiti još, no sve najbolje funckionira kad je MM doma, pa svako uspavljuje po jednoga, a onda MM prije nego ide spavati, dopremi D. u naš krevet i svi zajedno nastavimo spavati (s buđenjima, naravno  :Wink: )
Istina da se nisam naspavala skoro četiri godine, ali sam jako sretna i nemam neku potrebu mijenjati situaciju.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ono što je loše u "uspavljivanju" djeteta puštajući ga plače su cure već objašnjavale pa se ne bih ponavljala. Pokušavam naći onaj članak koji kaže da su istraživanja pokazala da se djetetu doslovno oštećuje mozak u situacijama kada ga se pusti da plače, ali ga ne mogu pronaći. Ako netko može, bilo bi dobro zalijepiti ga tu da se može pročitati.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=157&Show=2222




> Margot Sundreland, znanstvenica Centra za mentalno zdravlje djece u Londonu kaže: "Ako ne reagirate na dječji plač, govorite im da zašute ili ih smjestite u drugu sobu, tada možete djetetu nanijeti ozbiljne posljedice – oštećenja mozga koja kasnije u životu mogu dovesti do pretjerane anksioznosti i drugih psihičkih poremećaja."
> 
> Sunderland nije neki novi odgojni guru već je vodeća stručnjakinja na području razvoja dječjeg mozga u Velikoj Britaniji i dobitnica mnogih nagrada u znanstvenim krugovima.


  :Yes: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Mislim da je to propust u navedenoj knjizi, što ne piše od koje dobi bi takvo uspavljivanje (iz 1. posta) bilo prikladno.

Meni se čini da bi to bilo moguće kad dijete počne razumijevati rečenice, pa kažeš:" Evo, sada će mama to i to, a ti ćeš tu lijepo pajkiti, s medekom   :Smile:  itd." Tako je meni, naime, govorila baka.   :Grin:  

Ne kažem da će dijete tada to prihvatiti, nego da prije uspostave govorne komunikacije u toj metodi ne vidim smisla. 

*Adi*, inače neki uvedu rituale koji se ponavljaju svaki dan, npr. kupanje prije spavanja, s većom djecom večernja molitva, pa se dijete u sebi već priprema na počinak. 

Kupanje, osim toga, i opušta, tako da dijete stvarno lakše zaspi.

----------


## happyness

[/quote]Kupanje, osim toga, i opušta, tako da dijete stvarno lakše zaspi.

Očito kod mog Luke to tak ne funkcionira. On se u kadici tak namaše s rukicama i nogicama da ga to tek razbudi. Pljuska vodu i smije se ko lud. Poslije kupanja za njega još neko vrijeme nema spavanja.
 A glupo mi je sad, zbog recimo moje želje da zaspi, kraj kadice mu pjevati uspavanku a dijete bi se igralo.[/quote]

----------


## happyness

OT. Da, kao što se vidi nikak da skužim citiranje rečenice iz posta.  :Mad:  
Da, bila sam na topicu gdje govore o tome i rezultat je tu.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Adi

> Ja ne plačem kad sam sretna i zadovoljna. Znam da ni moje dijete ne plače kad je sve u redu. On se sam još ne zna boriti s umorom i frustracijom, zato sam ja tu da mu pomognem. Mislim, ako plače negdje sam, znači da tu nešto ne valja. S 3,5 mjeseci uvoditi red? Pa ni ja često ne mogu ići spavati kad mi je "vrijeme", a još da mi netko drugi određuje koje je to vrijeme? Jedino što dijete treba znati je da se noću spava, a danju se možemo igrati i ići van. Ali da ide spavati u 8 navečer, a da mu se ne spava, to ne ide. Tu se možemo samo boriti s njim i opet će ići spavati kad se umori. Jedino si možemo priuštiti suze i plač, a na kraju još teže uspavljivanje.
> Mene nikad nisu uspavljivali plačem, moja mama se grozi kad čuje za to. Uvijek je ponavljala: "Pa to i babe znaju, beba nikad ne plače bez razloga."


vidim da svi različito tumače
moje dijete je samo uvelo određeno vrijeme kad će spavati i uvijek zaspe u tom vremenu, međutim ne želi sama zaspati.
Svako dijete ima svoj ritam i to nebi trebalo brkati. 
A to da beba ne plače bez razloga je veliki upitnik. I sami znate koliko djeca znaju manipulirati roditeljima. Šta ih treba onda pustiti da vam se popnu na glavu? Dobro dijete do godine dana se nemože razmaziti, ali poslije. Pa nećete ih valjda nosati non stop i dopustiti djetetu da radi šta hoće.

----------


## martinaP

Kad god bude htio da ga nosim, mazim, ljubim... ja ću to i raditi. To nikako ne znači da će raditi sve što mu padne na pamet (npr. sad je u dobi da hoće mobitel, daljinski... ali ga neće dobiti, malo se ljuti i to je ok). Ali stvari tipa nošenje, uspavljivanje, nisu u toj kategoriji.

----------


## Ivanna

> Kad god bude htio da ga nosim, mazim, ljubim... ja ću to i raditi. To nikako ne znači da će raditi sve što mu padne na pamet (npr. sad je u dobi da hoće mobitel, daljinski... ali ga neće dobiti, malo se ljuti i to je ok). Ali stvari tipa nošenje, uspavljivanje, nisu u toj kategoriji.


Potpisujem.

----------


## Nova

Djeca se odgajaju od prvog dana. Možda prvih godina taj odgoj više odgaja nas nego njih, ali je činjenica da ako ne znamo što nam je cilj, sigurno nećemo slučajno nabasati na njega.
Meni je cilj pomoći Aronu da izrasta u zadovoljno, radosno, smireno i kada to bude vrijeme, samostalno ljudsko biće. Vjerujem da moje odluke sada to ili potiču ili ne. Vjerujem da nosanje djeteta, na duge staze, nije korisno ni za dijete, a ni za roditelja. Postoji puno drugih načina za utješiti dijete (naravno, ponekad je nosanje savršen način, samo ne mora biti jedini). Mislim da je i Aronu korisnije da nauči kako se sam zabaviti i kako sam zaspati. Pri tome ne mislim da će se dijete uvijek samo igrati ni da ću ja biti ne znam gdje dok on ide u krevet... samo da je to možda 1.korak ka samostalnosti i ja mu želim u tome pomoći. Nisam za spartanske metode i ne mogu čuti Arona da plače... 
Do sada znam kada samo kenjka i bori se sa snom... a dovoljno mu je da sam kraj njegovog krevetića... a kad plače i treba da ga uzmem. Svaka večer je drugačija, ali cilj je pred nama i mi polako i sretno idemo ka njemu.
Ono što sam naučila kroz ovih skoro 11 mjeseci života s Aronom, je da je ponekada teže meni odlučiti se za nešto drugo osim nacicavanja i nošenja nego njemu. 
Malo se raspisah, ali nadam se da će bar nekom biti od pomoći  :Love:

----------


## Ivana_st

> a sa 3,5 mjeseca... pa kako da se uspavljuje nego na rukama?!


Fino
Ima beba koje uzmu dudu ili prst u usta, u drugu ruku lancunić, prislone ga na lice i laku noć.

Mi našu tako uspavljujemo, damo joj dudu i krpicu ili lancunić kraj lica.
Jedino navečer zna pravit probleme, pričat ili plakat, ali ni tad je ne dižemo iz krevetića nego pomilujemo, poljubimo i iznova ritual - duda i lancun  :Smile:  nekad traje duže, nekad kraće ali zaspe

----------


## Ivana_st

E da, zašto bi trebalo bebu naučit zaspat?

Meni je bilo nevjerojatno kad mi je poznanica rekla da joj beba plače jer joj se spava?!? Mislim se ja: "pa šta onda ne spava ako joj se spava?".
Sad, kad imam svoje, znam da kod beba to i nije tako jednostavno. Oni jednostavno ne znaju zaspat kao odrasli i ako su preumorni postanu grintavi i još teže zaspu. Zato je, po mom iskustvu, najbolje uspavljivat bebu metodom koju inače koristite čim ona pokaže prve znakove da joj se spava (znači gledat bebu, poštovat njen ritam). Nema tu učenja bebe, mi smo ti koji trebaju učit što bebi treba i kad joj zapravo treba spavanjac.

----------


## mama courage

> Pokušavam naći onaj članak koji kaže da su istraživanja pokazala da se djetetu doslovno oštećuje mozak u situacijama kada ga se pusti da plače, ali ga ne mogu pronaći


nismo se razumijele... ti si prije toga izjavila da je svejedno jel dijete samo place il netko pored njega stoji i smiruje ga (al ga ne dize iz kreveta), da je ta _zlatna sredina_ samo smirivanje roditeljeve savjesti. pa ne vidim nista lose u tome da se pokusava naci kompromis. izmedju roditeljovih zelja i bebicinih. ne kuzim ?! tj. tocnije receno ne vidim nista lose u tome da dijete samo zaspiva.




> apricot je napisala/o: 
> a sa 3,5 mjeseca... pa kako da se uspavljuje nego na rukama?! 
> 
> 
> Fino 
> Ima beba koje uzmu dudu ili prst u usta, u drugu ruku lancunić, prislone ga na lice i laku noć.


tocno. moja mala nikad nije zaspala na mojim rukama, a kamo li da sam ja jos pri tome hodala. znaci nema sanse da sam ja bila spremna takvo sto uciniti. a prvih godina zivota je bas ovako zaspivala: duda u usta (mada je bilo svejedno jel je ima ili ne) i okrene se na stranu, pusa za laku noc i zaspi u sekundi. 

a ako cemo o ekstremima. poznam zenu ciji je mali prvih godinu svog zivota zaspivao i spavao na materinim prsima (ne dojeci, nego lezeci)... znaci zena je ko kip u polulezecem polozaju sjedila na krevetu dok bi on odspavao svojih sat-dva preko dana i cijelu noc. meni iskreno receno nije jasno cemu to :? sto se time zeli dokazati ?!?  :? 


a i da se pohvalimo. ovih veceri moja zxuja ide sama spavati...   :Saint:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> nismo se razumijele... ti si prije toga izjavila da je svejedno jel dijete samo place il netko pored njega stoji i smiruje ga (al ga ne dize iz kreveta), da je ta _zlatna sredina_ samo smirivanje roditeljeve savjesti. pa ne vidim nista lose u tome da se pokusava naci kompromis. izmedju roditeljovih zelja i bebicinih. ne kuzim ?! tj. tocnije receno ne vidim nista lose u tome da dijete samo zaspiva.


Još uvijek stojim kod toga što sam rekla. Ne znači svaki bebin plač da beba ima potrebu da ju se diže (iako kod malih beba obično znači). Ali, ako beba plače i roditelj zna da će ju smiriti samo dizanje i nosanje, tj. roditeljeva blizina, a ne diže bebu, nego sjedi kraj nje, daje joj ruku,....(što bebu NE umiruje), onda mislim da takvim načinom roditelji umiruju svoju savjest jer očito da bebi ne ispunjavaju potrebu i očito da bebi ne znači baš puno što roditelj sjedi kraj krevetića ili daje ruku ako ona ima potrebu za zagrljajem ili nošenjem (kao da imaš potrebu za vodom, nisi 2 dana ništa pio (bebini osjećaji su puno intenzivniji od naših), a netko ti nudi jaknu da ti ne bude hladno ili ti daje vodu na kapaljku). Dakle, pričamo o svjesnom "treniranju" beba da se ponašaju onako kako mi želimo, tj. očekujemo od njih, da ih kroz nekoliko dana/tjedana istreniramo tako da se same uspavljuju, a sve pod izlikom samostalnosti i sprječavanja razmaženosti beba od mjesec, dva, tri, svejedno koliko, dana. Tu se jednostavno radi o vlastitoj komociji, a svi ovi "viši" ciljevi su izlika za to.

----------


## Ailish

MC, ja sam sa #2 usnulom na ramenu odgledala hrpu serija a ponešto i pročitala, telefonirala, ispijala kave... i uopće ne mislim da sam prinijela nekakvu žrtvu, meni je ponekad to bilo lakše nego riskirati da mi se razbudi kad ju stavljam u kinderbet... #1 je spavala sa mnom dok nije došla #2... 
sve u svemu, naspavala sam se bolje nego prosječna cry-it-out mama, brak je hvala na pitanju dobro  :Smile:  ... 
mislim da nisi u pravu kad co-sleeping smatraš a priori lošim / rezerviranim samo za specijalne situacije

(ako tvoja poznanica zaista noću sjedi s bebom na ramenu, to je malo ekstreman slučaj i nema baš veze s ostatkom co-sleeping populacije)

----------


## tulip

Beba za tri dana nauči sama zaspati, po onoj slavnoj metodi, da je ostavljaš par minuta, pa se vratiš. pa malo više minuta...
Možeš i zatvoriti vrata i pustiti je da plače, za tri dana će naučiti, i to zato što će odustati i prestati očekivati da joj udovoljiš. Ali to mi nije baš...
To sve u kontekstu zapadnjačke kulture, da djecu čim prije osamostalimo. I da nađemo vremena za peglanje i pranje suđa. Ili malo odmorimo. Nije mala stvar dobiti koji sat vremena dnevno, ja sam se uvjerila da iscrpljena, bolesna ili živčana mama nije baš najbolje rješenje-kao ono, uspavljuješ bebu, nosiš je, dojiš, budiš se svaki čas... i onda pukneš. Zato poštujem svaki odabir.
Ima smisla objašnjenje da je dobro da beba može sama zadovoljiti neke osnovne fiziološke potrebe (sad sam to ružno napisala, ali kad sam čitala imalo mi je smisla)-kad joj se spava, nek zaspe, bilo gdje i bilo kad. 

Moj je neko vrijeme bez problema sam zaspao, čak bih rekla vrlo zadovoljno i spokojno, kao da mu je bilo olakšanje kad bih ga konačno spustila u krevetić i pustila na miru. Kad god bi zaplakao ja bih došla, nakratko.
Sad nakon nekoliko godina situacija se promijenila i obožava zaspati kraj mene, a obožavam i ja. Mislim da ću poštovati tu želju jer mi se čini da trenutno zbog nečeg ima pojačanu potrebu za time (naravno kad me nema doma cijeli dan). Barem dok mogu.  
Gledam s njim onog Bambija po tisućiti put, kako se sakriju u svoje grmlje i skutre čim bliže jedno drugom...

----------


## argenta

> moja mala nikad nije zaspala na mojim rukama, a kamo li da sam ja jos pri tome hodala. znaci nema sanse da sam ja bila spremna takvo sto uciniti.


Stvarno? Čak ni kad je imala mjesec-dva? :? Oprosti što se iščuđujem, ne želim biti bezobrazna, ali ovo mi je fascinantno. Je li to znači da ona nije imala potrebe za tim ili da ti to ne bi napravila ma koliko dijete vrištalo, nego išla na druge metode? 




> duda u usta (mada je bilo svejedno jel je ima ili ne) i okrene se na stranu, pusa za laku noc i zaspi u sekundi.


Ako sam dobro skuzila, ona ti *nikad* nije pravila probleme oko tog načina uspavljivanja. Ali što bi napravila da jest? Da se nije okrenula i zaspala nego plakala, trgala se i (kasnije) ustajala iz kreveta?

Na primjer, moj mali (ima 5 tjedana) počne urlati čim ga spustim, a budan je. (A nekad i kad zaspe, ali to je rjeđe.) I starija bi cura odmah negodovala u ležećem položaju, bez obzira radilo se o krevetiću, kolicima ili ogradici za igranje. Kod starije smo nosanje prekinuli s oko godinu ili godinu i pol, kad sam joj mogla verbalno objasniti da treba ležati dok zaspe. Ali do danas (2,5 godine) budem uz nju tih 10-15 minuta koliko joj treba da usne. U mom krevetu  :Grin:  

Dakle, nema ni govora da bi zaspali u svom krevetiću. Jedino da sam ih pustila da ispuste dušu plačući. I to nije stvar "navike", odnosno mog inzistiranja da ih uspavljujem na rukama:  takvi su bili od prvog dana. Nisu se mogli umiriti i uspavati čak ni sisanjem, nego samo nošenjem.

Možda sam u krivu, ali duboko sam uvjerena da sve ovisi o pojedinom djetetu. I oprostite ako sam oduljila.

----------


## suzyem

Zanima me, ali nikad nisam našla na odgovor, kako uspavljivati dvojke, trojke, itd... od rođenja pa nadalje? 
Zamislite da je osoba, tj. majka, sama, ima još jedno starije dijete koje ide u školu, i eto bebe treba uspavljivati. Kako, na rukama? Zamislimo da ta majka nije hobotnica, a bebama se uvijek spava u isto vrijeme.... 
I onda majka počne učiti bebe da same zaspivaju. Zamislimo da je pokušala na sve moguće načine, jednu staviti na sebe, leći, drugu staviti pored sebe, pa pjevati, pa nunati, ali ne, bebe plaču i plaču... spava im se.
Pa i sa 3, 5 mj, nije ih moguće nosati... 
I što sad? Moja će djeca imati oštećenja mozga i imati psihičke probleme zbog toga? Šta sve ostalo što radim za njih, koliko se trudim i pružam im bezuvjetnu ljubav, pada u vodu  :?

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da je ipak drukčije s dvojkama i trojkama, oni se poznaju od prvog trena, nisu sami
jedna beba zna samo svoju mamu

----------


## ive

> mislim da je ipak drukčije s dvojkama i trojkama, oni se poznaju od prvog trena, nisu sami
> jedna beba zna samo svoju mamu


ovo mi ne djeluje baš realno, ali ok, možda je moguće.

----------


## tulip

Ni slučajno Suzyem, pazi na sebe, da se ne razboliš. Kad je mama bolesna onda je tek panika, a to niko ne vidi unaprijed. 
Nije isto imaš li jedno ili više djece, jesi li još doma ili već radiš, imaš li neku pomoć ili si solo, pa kakvog si inače zdravlja...Nekom je naporno dojenje, nekom noćno buđenje, nekom nošenje djece... neko ima problema s kralježnicom... a bebe opet lijepo napreduju i važno je da imaju maminu blizinu i ljubav, kako god da im je možeš dati. A ono što ne možeš dati svakome ponaosob kad ih je više, nadoknadit će im to što će uvijek imati jedno drugoga. Što npr. moj još nema. I mislim da je to jako ružno od mene.
Ne možeš nikad biti savršena mama, po svim kriterijima. Potrudi se biti dovoljno dobra mama...

----------


## ronin

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da je ipak drukčije s dvojkama i trojkama, oni se poznaju od prvog trena, nisu sami
> jedna beba zna samo svoju mamu
> 
> 
> ovo mi ne djeluje baš realno, ali ok, možda je moguće.


Kak nije realno?
Njima je čak  i u maternici gužva  :Grin:  

Oni možda žude za malo privatnosti!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## suzyem

E pa Ronin   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   možda u tome ima nešto!!!!

----------


## mama courage

> Ali, ako beba plače i roditelj zna da će ju smiriti samo dizanje i nosanje,


otkud to? mozda ju smiruje voznja autom oko kuce ? ima i takve djece. a sto ako mi nemamo auta?




> jer očito da bebi ne ispunjavaju potrebu i očito da bebi ne znači baš puno što roditelj sjedi kraj krevetića ili daje ruku ako ona ima potrebu za zagrljajem ili nošenjem


imam cijeli dan ispunjavati djetetove potrebe za mazenjem i nosanjem, vece je - nakon vecernjeg rituala koji nagovcjescuje odlazak na spavanje - za spavanje. 




> Dakle, pričamo o svjesnom "treniranju" beba da se ponašaju onako kako mi želimo, tj. očekujemo od njih, da ih kroz nekoliko dana/tjedana istreniramo tako da se same uspavljuju, a sve pod izlikom samostalnosti i sprječavanja razmaženosti beba od mjesec, dva, tri, svejedno koliko, dana. Tu se jednostavno radi o vlastitoj komociji, a svi ovi "viši" ciljevi su izlika za to.


pa i da izbacimo sve te "vise" ciljeve. ja nisam od svog dvomjesecnog djeteta ocekivala da bude samostalno niti sam se bojala razmazenosti, al smatram da je odlazak u krevet vrijeme za spavanje, a ne za nosanje. i od prvog trenutka kad je rodjena sam tako postupala. a u prvo vrijeme djeca jako puno spavaju, pa cemu ih uvijek dragati i navlaciti ako trebaju spavati ? cak gle cuda sam je prvih dana stavljala u djecji krevetac u bolnici, po noci. i dijete je mirno spavalo. naravno, mogla sam je staviti i pored sebe na uski krevet, al cemu to?




> Je li to znači da ona nije imala potrebe za tim ili da ti to ne bi napravila ma koliko dijete vrištalo, nego išla na druge metode?


mozda mi je tesko sve ovo shvatiti, jer moje dijete se u toj dobi nikad nije deralo niti plakalo kad bih je stavila spavati. jednostavno bi spavalo. zasto bi dijete koje je mazeno i pazeno i najedeno i suho tokom dana toliko vristalo kad je ionako umorno i samo sto ne zaspi? pa djeca u toj dobi ionako "zive" po nekom unutarnjem satu. spavati, kakiti, jesti, igrati se, spavati, kakiti, jesti,... cemu bi zadnje spavanje predstavljalo problem ako poslijepodnevno spavanje ne predstavlja?  

u svakom slucaju bih isla bih na druge metode. imam bolesnu kraljesnicu i ne smijem (dugo) tesko nositi. naravno da sam i ja znala ponijeti svoje dijete i nosati, al ne vise od nekoliko minuta i naravno da sam je vise nosala dok je bila manja (laksa), nego sad. jedno vrijeme je UOPCE nisam smijela podici (prije skoro godinu dana), al uopce nisam smjela podignuti svoje dijete. i gle cuda, dijete ZNA da mama ne smije i ne pita i ne zeli, dapace, zna mi sama reci: mama, al ti mene ne smijes nositi.

znaci, kad bi moje dijete lezalo u krevecu i zaplakalo, onda bih je digla ili stavila negdje drugdje il sto god, al kad je bilo vrijeme za spavanje nisam vidjela vise razloga dizati dijete. niti je ona ikad u takvim trenucima znala zaplakati. kad je bila starija, drzala sam je za ruku, fino objasnjavajuci da je sad vrijeme za spavanje. kad smo ucinili tu "fatalnu" gresku da smo je prebacili u nas krevet - e od tada je i ona odjednom razvila "potrebu" da mora zaspivati u nasem krevetu, drzeci mene oko vrata i igrajuci se za mojim zlatnim lancicem. eto sto ti je djecja potreba.   :Grin:  

naravno da sam mogla nosati dijete dok mi kraljeznica ne pukne i onda jadikovati kako sam pozrtvovana majka i hvaliti se kako su mi znala pucati ledja dok sam je po 3 sata nosila i da sam imala podocnjake do poda od umora, al ja sam u tom pogledu sebicna i nije mi tesko to priznati. 




> Možda sam u krivu, ali duboko sam uvjerena da sve ovisi o pojedinom djetetu


ne znam, moze lako biti, eto ja sam imala neproblematicno dijete u tom pogledu. cak i u kolicima se voza, a u AS nije ni kmeknula. nisam vidjela potrebe te njene fine "navike" mijenjati.   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> mislim da nisi u pravu kad co-sleeping smatraš a priori lošim / rezerviranim samo za specijalne situacije


ne smatram ga losim, al ne vidim ni tolike pozitive u njemu da tome moram teziti, kao nekakva "must do" lista... sto sve moras uciniti kao roditelj da budes dobar roditelj (po rodinim kriterijima, tj. po kriterijima koji se ispisuju na rodinom forumu). tj. ne vidim nista lose u tome da svatko spava u svom krevetu. 




> (ako tvoja poznanica zaista noću sjedi s bebom na ramenu, to je malo ekstreman slučaj i nema baš veze s ostatkom co-sleeping populacije)


navela sam ovo kao esktreman slucaj, mada ga ne bih navela kao slucaj co-sleepinga. ne znam ni sama kao primjer cega bih ga navela.... :? ma nebitno...

----------


## tulip

mama courage, i ja sam primijetila ovo s nastajanjem dječje potrebe čim se pruži prilika. 
do tri godine je spavao u svom krevetiću, (od jedne godine u svojoj sobi), zaspao bi veselo i smireno i rekao pa-pa (i brbljao sam sebi kad bi ja izašla iz njegove sobe). moram naglasiti da je prije toga uvijek bila i još jest  "rutina" od bar sat vremena, nakon kupanja, kad svi troje na velikom krevetu čitamo, pričamo, pjevamo, škakljemo se i mazimo. znači nije da bi ga samo spakirala u krevet. općenito, cijelo popodne nakon posla bih bila uglavnom s njim, a pospremala kad zaspe.
onda sam JA počela pjevati neku pjesmicu kad sam ga nosila u krevet, otpjevala jednom, dvaput, treći dan je već bila MUST. onda sam uz to sjela na fotelju s njim u krilu, dan, dva, treći dan OBAVEZNO. pa tako par mjeseci. tu se ja razbolim, ne mogu govorit od grlobolje, i JA ga uzmem na svoj krevet da mu budem blizu jer eto ne mogu pjevat. ne moram više ni reći da je nakon tri dana i to postalo OBAVEZNO. I još uvijek je. 
naravno, uživam u tome svim srcem, i prelijepo mi je, i tako prirodno, a tek kako smirujuće i uspavljujuće.... Eto, sad uglavnom svaku večer zaspim kraj njega, ništa po kući ne napravim, tuširam se ujutro, muža ni ne vidim, on zaspe na kauču pa dolazi usred noći i prebacuje malog u krevetić...i naravno, ljut je...
Sve je to tako relativno...i tako se brzo mijenja...

----------


## Ivana_st

> moja mala nikad nije zaspala na mojim rukama, a kamo li da sam ja jos pri tome hodala. znaci nema sanse da sam ja bila spremna takvo sto uciniti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Stvarno? Čak ni kad je imala mjesec-dva? :? Oprosti što se iščuđujem, ne želim biti bezobrazna, ali ovo mi je fascinantno. Je li to znači da ona nije imala potrebe za tim ili da ti to ne bi napravila ma koliko dijete vrištalo, nego išla na druge metode?


Moja isto nikad nije zaspala ni na cici ni na rukama

Na cici nije jer smo imali seanse drečanja posli svakog podoja (što je priča za sebe).
A na rukama, ponekad bi izmorena zaspala na ramenu dok bi je ja držala da sve podrigne i izbljucne, ali nikad je nisan uspavljivala na rukama.

Ja jednostavno nisan tip koji će nosit bebu okolo, takva san i nema šanse da ću je ja nosat jer je njoj dosadno sidit/ležat.

Ispočetka problema nisan imala jer je stalno spavala (budila bi je za jest), a kasnije san otkrila da, ako plače u krevetiću, dizanje iz krevetića ne pomaže, nego nam je pomoglo duda, lancunić i nešto u šta će se zagledat. Sad je izbacila predmet za gledanje, dosta je duda i lancunić, a ponekad ni duda ne treba.

Kad mi plače, onda joj skrećem pažnju. Igračke, igram se s njom, pričam, smijem i da vidiš kako oni plač bez suza kojim želi pažnju postaje osmijeh.
Nosim je baš kad počne nekako znakovito dizat rukice i kad vidin da baš to želi.
Friška san mama pa pokušavan pogodit jel joj dosadno ili me treba. Koliko san uspješna, neznan    :Smile:  

A to je i ok, svi smo mi osobe za sebe kao i naše bebe i svatko treba bar pokušat nać što njegovoj bebi odgovara. Ne valja odmah skakat na svaki mig, ali ni zapostavljat, mjera je bitna.

Uh, oduljila i ja   :Saint:

----------


## argenta

> mozda mi je tesko sve ovo shvatiti, jer moje dijete se u toj dobi nikad nije deralo niti plakalo kad bih je stavila spavati. jednostavno bi spavalo. zasto bi dijete koje je mazeno i pazeno i najedeno i suho tokom dana toliko vristalo kad je ionako umorno i samo sto ne zaspi? ... cemu bi zadnje spavanje predstavljalo problem ako poslijepodnevno spavanje ne predstavlja?


Aha... MC, nismo se skroz skuzile. Moji klinci (sad govorim o tome kad su skroz mali, ono par mjeseci) su *uvijek* vristali kad bi ih se spustilo. Bez obzira je li trebalo spavati ili ne. I uopce su bili teski za spavati, tj. niti jedno nije odspavalo vise od 12-13 sati dnevno i to kad bih zbrojila sva 10-minutna spavanja. One price o djeci koja jedu i spavaju po 20 sati meni je  :Laughing:  Tako da si u pravu: to zadnje spavanje ni po cemu ne razlikuje od ostalih... oni jednostavno ne vole biti polegnuti u bilo koje doba dana. 

Napominjem samo da se to kod starije vremenom promijenilo, ali tek otkad sam joj dopustila da spava sa mnom u krevetu (nakon 8 mjeseci stalnih budjenja i plakanja!). Otada spava vise ili manje po cijelu noc u komadu i ne pravi nikakvih problema oko odlaska u krevet.

----------


## domy

Mi smo do 6 mj ljuljali i onda odlučih prestati. Dva dana se malo naplakao i onda je naučio sam zaspati. 
Ali odošmo mi na more i tamo je uvijek neko kraj njega ležao jer nismo mogli drukčije. 
E od tada nema ljuljanja nego uvijek neko legne kraj njega dok ne zaspi. 
A već su nm dvije.

----------


## Adi

evo nas
vau koliko različitih iskustava i mišljenja. 
Moja Lorena sada ima punih 6 mjeseci, već dulje vrijeme ima svoj ritam hranjenja, spavanja i dojenja. Ništa joj nije nametnuto, sve je sama odredila i hvala Bogu u nekim normalnim je razmacima. Nekada čak i sama zaspe u krevetiću, ali rijetko. Netjeramo je na to, ali si ponekad pomislim pa kako onda nekada sama zaspe.
Međutim, nepaše joj uvijek naše nosanje, pjevanje i maženje, a spava joj se. Onda smo mi ludi jer je nemoguča i ona sama ne zna šta bi. Pa ju spustimo u krevetić, ona malo knjavi, vrti se, i sama zaspe.
Sad dok su joj izbijali zubići spavala je s nama u krevetu jer mi se nije dalo svaki sat dizati je i stavljati na siku. Sad se malo navikla na to, ali ja je uredno vraćam u krevetić i ako se ne buni ostane u njemu.

Shvatila sam da nekada dijete ne zna šta bi i da koliko god ti njemu u tom trenutku udovoljavao postaje sve gore pa je nekada dobro skrenuti pažnju na nešto drugo. I tad se umiri.

Također želim reći da sam s mojim djetetom cijeli dan, igramo se skupa, papamo, a bome i spavamo. Rijetko plače, pa čak ni kad je gladna, nego počne sisati prstiće. A kad joj se spava počne pjevati aaa aaa.

Svaka majka poznaje svoje dijete i nadam se pruža mu najbolje šta može. Nego, čitam ovdje ima majki koje po cijele dane nosaju dijete  , što smatram da nije tako dobro jer se dijete brzo navikne na to. I onda dođe period, vrlo brzo kad majke krenu na posao, te se vrlo brzo iscrpljuju. 
Želim vas pitati da li iscrpljena majka može pružiti najbolje za svoje dijete? Jer djeca razumiju majčin govor ponašanja pa nekada i sama postaju nervozna jer je i majka takva.

----------


## Nikina mama

Niko od prvog dana spava u svom kreveticu, nikada nije trazio nekakvo ritualno uspavljivanje, a danas uopce, naime igra se dok se totalno ne izmori, a tada u kreveticu sam zaspe zagrljen sa svojim jorgancicem za koji je od 1. dana iznimno vezan.

Nikada, ama bas nikada ga ne ostavljam da vristi ili place vec ga uzmem, ali on tada nije za mazenje ili uspavljivanje vec za igru pa ga pustim da se igra, a kada mu je dosta sam odseta do svog krevetica, kroz "resetke" od kinderbeta povuce jorganic i cucla, tada znam da je zaista vrijeme za spavanje, stavim ga u krevetic, dam mu mlijeko i zaspe kao beba, tako je zapravo oduvijek, rijetko smo imali problema s njegovim spavanjem.

Nemam nista protiv toga da spava s nama, da ga uspavljujem, ali on od 1. dana voli svoj krevetic, svoj jorganic, toliko voli jorgan da u slucajevima kada je na pranju i dam mu drugi nema sanse da spava, eto to je njegova tjesilica.

Inace sam protiv toga da dijete vristi u kreveticu, a roditelj sjedi i ne reagira jer ce se kao umoriti od placa i zaspati, Boze sacuvaj, tako nesto nismo nikada prakticirali.

----------


## stephanie

Nešto švrljam po forumu i naišla sam na ovu temu, pa da malo komentiram...

Moja Emilija zaspi nekad meni u krilu sjedeći, a nekad u krevetiću gdje i odspava dio noći. Nakon buđenja, ukoliko ju ne uspijem uspavati u krevetiću selim ju k sebi u krevet. Baš mi je lijepi osjećaj imati je kraj sebe, iako se baš ne naspavam. A kako vrijeme brzo juri, vjerujem da će i taj period buđenja brzo proći i onda će mi biti žao što više ne spava pored mene. Baš kao što kaže *mim* u svom postu na prvoj stranici.

Emilija je prospavala nekoliko noći bez buđenja i to one noći kad je bilo po danu 40C ovog ljeta. Možda se moramo preseliti u trope   :Grin:  

_Fairy je napisala/o: 

Vjerojatno smo i mi plakali,pa smo danas normalni, odrasli ljudi. 


Frida:
Misliš? 

Koliko "normalnih, odraslih" ljudi poznaješ, a da nemaju manjak samopouzdanja i/ili samopoštovanja, nekvalitetan odnos s roditeljima, strahove i tjeskobe?_ 

Hm da, baš me zanima zašto sam ja tako bojažljiva i lako se rasplačem. Iz priča tate, bake i mame znam da sam plakala kad sam bila beba i - eto postala sam "normalna". Već nakon pročitanih oprvih 20-tak stranica Juula uočila sam gdje je moj problem - u odgoju.

----------


## sofke

ja ako ne spavam po noći poludim, ali ozbiljno, ne mogu se kontrolirati ujutro..također, smeta mi da me netko dira po noći, izrazito me smeta hrkanje, imam nevjerojatno lak san itd..znači, ako ne spavam, puknem, naravno ne nakon jedne, dvije noći, ali ako to traje neko vrijeme ne mogu to podnijeti, ni psihički ni fizički

od te postavke je sve krenulo, da ja imam dijete koje je najvažnije na svijetu, naravno, ali i da si ne mogu dopustiti da godinama noću ne spavam

pa sam već od samog njenog rođenja krenula je učiti da sama spava, sama se uspavljuje i da to nije nikakva drama..nakon prvog mjeseca smo počeli uvoditi rituale kupanja pred spavanje (kupam je bez izuzetka svaki dan do današnjeg dana), maženja, kasnije čitanja (već od malo prije nego što je navršila godinu dana)

prvih šest mjeseci smo je naravno uspavljivali gotovo isključivo na rukama, nikad je nisam ostavila da plače u krevetu i nikada nije sama plakala u sobi u krevetu jer mi je to najpodlija stvar koju roditelj može učiniti, da maleno dijete samo ostavi da plače..al za to skužit mi ne treba nikakav Juul ni savjeti s foruma jer valjda mogu osjetiti što osjeća moje dijete

i tako krajnjom upornošću i svakodnevnom dosljednošću počela je spavati i uspavljivati se sama već dosta rano bez ijedne prolivene suze jer drugačije opcije nije ni bilo i ta naša rutina joj je bila jedina poznata

par puta sam je stavila spavati s nama, ali valjda stvar navike, nitko se nije naspavao pa smo odustali

u ovoj dobi (3,5 godine) počela je manipulirati s tim odlascima na spavanje iz jedinog razloga da ne ide spavati jer joj se naravno ne da..ali budući je ujutro za vrtić sva nikakva i kad je očito da se nije naspavala onda ja za takvo ponašanje nemam milosti..ide se spavati (+-pola sata tolerancije) i to je to..nekad kaže da se boji i da neće sama spavati pa onda zajedno spavamo u sobi, ona sama u svom krevetiću..međutim, nakon tri noći to zna isto krenuti u čistu manipulaciju, a ja ne mogu ići spavati s njom u 20,30 svaku večer jer imam svog posla..onda se lijepo dogovorimo da će spavati sama..isto nema suza, tj. ima malo cendranja, ali bitno je da na kraju sama pristane da će spavati sama 

također, spava cijelu noć, nema noćnog jedenja, pijenja, ustajanja, šetanja i sl., ne u smislu da se to ne smije nego da se to ne radi..par puta je iz nekog razloga došla k nama u krevet i bez ikakvog dodatnog pitanja ili objašnjenja se samo 'ukrca'..mi svi smatramo da se noću spava i to je to

meni je na ovom forumu malo bed da djeca koja uredno spavaju cijelu noć u svojoj sobi u svom krevetiću ispadaju emocionalno zakinuta..strašno se forsira taj co-sleeping, spominju se nekakva oštećenja mozga i sl..svatko ima svoj ritam pa ako netko ne može/ne želi spavati zajedno s djetetom ili ga želi naučiti da se samo uspavljuje i spava, ne znam zašto mu se uvijek servira da to nije dobro i da se strpi do djetetove 12 godine kad će to sve ionako prestati..možda netko želi samo savjet kako da do toga dođe, a da dijete nije ni u kom pogledu zakinuto

da,i meni se jednom jedna žena žalila kako joj je kćer kao dijete bila nevjerojatno zahtjevna i naporna i da je isključivo spavala na njoj do svoje druge godine, a ona se nije smjela pomaknuti pa sad ima neka oštećenja kralježnice..ak se još dan danas sjeća s jezom tih prvih godina života svoje kćeri onda ja ne znam koja je korist tog coo-sleepinga i podilaženja baš svakoj djetetovoj potrebi ili bolje rečeno želji

naravno, sto djece sto ćudi

----------


## tibica

Naše uspavljivanje je do sad imalo raznih faza. Prva dva dana je spavala doslovno na meni, tj ja bi ležala na leđima a ona na mojim prsima.
Onda smo prešli na uspavljivanje na ciki i prebacivanje u kindač, ali bi preko noći opet dospjela na ciku i obe bi tako zaspale. 
Preko dana je u to vrijeme uglavnom zaspivala na cici i većinu dana je spavala (nismo se nosali).
Prvi i zadnji put kad je moje dijete plakalo a ja ga nisam podigla je bilo kad smo došli u dječju bolnicu. Dali su joj klistir, a mene poslali van da čekam. Nisam ju čula da plače, a i bilo mi je nezamislivo da su je ostavili samu u suzama (imala je mjesec i pol, bolesna i gladna). Kad sam nakon sat vremena na silu ušla na odjel našla sam ju kako jeca u snu natečenih očiju i trese se.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Nikada si to neću oprostiti.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Provela je 4 dana u bolnici (po noći bez mene) ali nije plakala previše (osim kad bi mame morale izaći van za vrijeme vizite). Nadam seda nikad više neću morati bespomoćno slušati svoje dijete kako plače. U to vrijeme je nekih mjesec i pol provodila doslovno na mojim rukama jer je bila bolesna (nekako sam blokirala ta sjećanja a sad mi opet dolaze   :Crying or Very sad:  )
Da skratim. Mišica se sada po danu uspavljuje u kolicima (naprijed-nazad, prsti u ustima), a navečer uglavnom zaspe na cici za vrijeme obroka. Probali smo ju uspavljivati bez cike i nije to uopće neki problem, može ona i tako, ali kad već zaspe na ciki pa neću je buditi da bi je ponovo uspavala.   :Grin:  
Inače spava uglavnom u kindaču (ne zato što ne želim da se navikne spavati s nama nego zato što nam je svima tako udobnije - mali nam je krevet).
Trenutno smo kod mojih u stanu već 2 tjedna i mišica je skužila valjda da ja nju uspavam pa odem iz sobe u dnevni još malo gledati tv (inače smo doma u garsonijeri pa ne mogu baš otići nekamo). Nakon što se par puta probudila sama u sobi u mraku neće više da spava u kindaču pa je s nama u krevetu već 3 noći (kičma me rastura). Ne smeta mi, ali tako se ni ona ni ja ne naspavamo. Nadam se da će se stvari vratiti na staro kad se vratimo doma.

Htjedoh reći - nije nužno da se beba uspavljuje na rukama - moja nikad tako nije zaspala), ali NIKADA više neću svoje dijete pustiti da plače.

----------


## disa

Moj nema jos tri mjeseca ali od prvog dana spava na rukama.Kad je budan lezi sam  i guci,ljubi ruke svoje i gleda u luster...ali kad je vrijeme spavanja moram ga uzeti jer pocne kmeziti a ja ne dozvoljavam da zaplace   :Grin:  pa ga odmah dignem i sjednem,stavim ga na koljena i ljuljam,dok ja ljuljam on spava,cim prestanem probudi se,ako ga nedaj boze spustim,oci su odmah otvorene,ali ne smeta mi to.Navece spava super,zaspi na ciki i prebacim ga u krevetic dok ne ogladni spava tamo poslije opet pored mene i super nam je.  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

> svojevremeno sam odlazila u nazorovu, dok sam pripremala jednu malenu za usvojenje. kroz staklo me gledao bebač, negdje između 10 i 12 mjeseci.... 
> 
> ustao je iz kinderbeta, gledao kako ja držim tu djevojčicu u rukama - a niz lice su mu curile kruuuupne suze.... bez glasa...   
> 
> nikad neću zaboraviti to maleno biće... i sad plačem kad se toga sjetim...


Moj sin je proveo u domu svojih prvih dva mjeseca života. Od trenutka kad sam ga uzela u svoje naručje godinama ga nisam spuštala. One suze koje je isplakao tih svojih prvih dana kad je došao na ovaj svijet nisam mogla više vratiti   :Crying or Very sad:  ali novima nisam dopuštala da padaju.....Svog sina koji je sedmogodišnjak, prvašić, uspavljujem još i sad, naravno sad čitamo, pričamo se i mazimo, dok je bio mali pjevali smo, nosili ga, ljubili ga sve dok ne bi siguran na našim rukama zaspao.Sad on ima svoju sobu ali često dolazi u naš krevet. I dolazit će dok god on to bude htio i osjećao potrebu.  Zbog naše posebne priče ne mogu nikome ovdje dijeliti savjete šta da napravi i dali da uspavljuje dijete i kako ali drage mame, uživajte u svojoj djeci, uživajte u tome da vam dijete zaspe dok ga dojite, nemojte pustiti bebe od tri mjeseca da plaču, bebama je dodir važan koliko i hrana ...Nema tog posla/filma/prijatelja/rode ili dr. važnijeg od vaših beba. I da, bebe stvarno brzo odrastu   :Bye:  .

----------


## Anci

Leonessa, suze su mi potekle.

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## ninet

I meni....

L   :Kiss:

----------


## leah

> Nadam se da smo mi najgori primjer i da će ti se javiti netko sa boljim iskustvima i savjetom,jer ja ga nemam !


Mi smo apsolutni rekorderi po tome koliko nam treba da se uspavamo.
E baš me interesuje kako naučiti dijete da se samo uspavljuje. Mislim da je to u našem slučaju nemoguća misija i ma koliko knjiga da sam pročitala, teorija je jedno, a praksa nešto sasvim drugo. 
Naše uspavljivanje i inače spavanje polako se pretvara u agoniju. Sinoć sam spavala 1 sat (slovima-jedan sat) i danas bauljam po kući kao zombi.
Prosječno uspavljivanje nam traje oko sat vremena (rekord nam je 4 ipo sata, od 22 do 02i30) uz neprestano pjevanje, ljuljuškanje i ritmično lupkanje po guzi. Sad cura izvoljeva i koje će pjesmice pa onda traži jednu, čim je počnem odmah traži drugu, pa treću...ne stignem ni od jedne pjesmice otpjevati ni tri riječi....
Kad konačno zaspi, spava oko 2-3 sata, a ja od adrenalina (jer sam već propisno iznervirana) ne mogu dugo da zaspim. Kad počne da me hvata san ona se probudi i od tada se budi svakih 10-15 min. sve do nekih 5-6 ujutro kad konačno čvrsto zaspi i onda je jedva razbudim u 11.
Noćas se probudila u 3 i zaspala tek jutros u 8. Na rubu sam živaca. Tješim se da je to samo faza i da će proći, ali ovo traje već mjesecima.
Eto morala sam to istresti iz sebe. Sory na malo dužem postu!

----------


## bfamily

Leah neznam točno što bi ti predložila. Možda mala nije dovoljno umorna navečer, pokušajte pomaknuti odlazak na spavanje. Jeli spava dobro popodne? Sve to utječe na buđenje. Nemoj dopustiti da se razbudi navečer kad se probudi, odmah je kreni uspavljivati. A možda je i gladna navečer pa joj daj malo mlijeka, a ako dojiš tim i bolje. Ima puno stvari koje možeš pokušati promjeniti, možda upale a možda i ne.
Sve u svemu želim ti sreću i da se napokon naspavaš.   :Kiss:

----------


## leah

bfamily nema tu lijeka, samo čekati da faza prođe. Ksenija je hiperaktivno dijete i nju je jednostavno nemoguće umoriti. Uveče rijetko ide u krevet prije 23, a nekad je pustim i do ponoći,što mislim da je krajnja granica. Pri tom sve vrijeme neumorno trči po kući. Možda je upravo ta hiperaktivnost razlog zašto slabije spava. Dnevno spavanje je ok, nekih sat-sat ipo, rijetko dva i to je to.
Jedino kad sam je gledala umornu je ljetos, kada smo dva puta dnevno išli na plažu ili bazen, pa u šetnje, bili smo stalno vani i tada bi se uveče uspavala za minut i spavala cijelu noć bez problema.
I ovo će proći, samo treba izdržati. U krajnjem slučaju čekamo ljeto   :Grin:  ! Živjelo ljeto!

----------


## Zorana

Leonessa  :Heart:

----------


## Pooh

Mi se trudimo raditi po "no cry sleep solution" i zbilja je tesko dobiti bebu koja ne zna sama zaspati da to uspije.
Malci sad imaju 4 mjeseca i napredak je velik, ali jos uvijek treba puno raditi na tome. 
I moze nekome biti nejasna zelja mama da se bebe nauce zaspati same i super zvuci da to beba ne bi ni trebala, ali na zalost (vec je netko rekao) s blizancima covjek ne moze pruziti isto sto moze jednoj bebei i to je tuzna cinjenica.

Meni je jedan od najstrasnijih trenutaka bio kad sam bila sama, oboje su naravno bili umorni u isto vrijeme, oboje naravno ne znaju sami zaspati i oboje su naravno  vristali. Uspavljivala sam jednog gledala drugog koji je plakao i samo ponavljla "Molim te, nemoj zaspati sam u suzama, molim te nemoj zaspati ovako sam." 
Uzas...

----------


## bebamatija

pozdrav svim, i velikima i malima  :Heart:  

mojoj maloj bebi ce uskoro prva godina, ja ju jos uvijek uspavljujem na siki i to mi uopce ne predstavlja problem; vecera, kupanje(zadnje vrijeme tusiranje), odlazak u spavaonicu, malo mazenja, nakon toga dobije siku i dok mama izmoli "Gospinu krunicu" moj andjeo vec cvrsto spava. Nocu se budi, dva puta, doji po nekih pet minuta i tad je vracam u krevetic gdje nastavlja spavati, tako je od prvog dana.
Dnevno spavanje; prvo u 11:00, prije dobije obrok ali svejedno zeli dojiti i u roku 10-ak minuta zaspi (2 sata) sama u kreveticu, drugi put oko 16:00 i tada ne trazi samo siku, nego i mama mora biti s njom u velikom krevetu   :Grin:  
Mislim da je sve stvar navike, ja sam te rituale pocela uvoditi skoro odmah u trecem mjesecu, bez ikakvog forsiranja, kad joj se ne spava ja je ne ostavljm u krevetu nego je malo nosam i pricam i kad pocne trljati oke tad je nosim natrag u krevet.
Moj problem je u tome sto se uskoro vracam na posao i hvata me jeza od toga tko ce je uspavati kada ja ne budem tu? Kako ce moje milo uopce zaspati? Kako cu je i dalje dojiti, ne zelim prestati sve dok ona ne bude htjela prestati, da li ce dojenju biti kraj?
Najradije se uopce ne bih ni vratila na posao! Da li je to rjesenje?

----------


## dutka_lutka

Pa imaš pravo koristiti neplaćeni dopust do djetetove 3. godine. Ide ti staž, posao te čeka (tako bi trebalo biti). Ne znam jedino možeš li si to financijski priuštiti.

2. mogućnost: povratak na posao i dojenje popodne, navečer i noću. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

Moja kćer ima 13 mj. i prošli tjedan sam se vratila na posao. Dojim i dalje, tako sam i prvu kćer nastavila dojiti i nakon povratk na posao. Nije ti to problem, samo treba neko vrijeme da se produkcija mlijeka prilagodi novom rasporedu podoja. Ja npr. sad dojim u 17 h pa uspavljivanje na prsima oko 20, noću par puta i ujutro oko pola 7 jer nas čuje kad se spremamo na posao, vrtić pa se probudi.

Čuva je teta čuvalica i bez problema joj zaspi, a vikendom kad je ja stavljam sspavati- obavezno mora sisati. Drukčija je kad je uz mene i kad je s nekim drugim, to je normalno!

Želim vam puno sreće, javi kak je prošlo!

----------


## Anci

Mislim da staž ne ide kad ti radni odnos miruje

----------


## botabal

Mi smo imali nekoliko faza uspavljivanja i promene u ritmu spavanja..Kao bebu,do nekih tri meseca,uspavljivala sam ga na rukama..to je bilo jednostavno-pio je moje izdojeno mleko na bocicu(poceli smo dojiti sa puna 3 meseca :D ),onda bih ga podigla da podrigne i nekon toga je zaspao..uvek lagano i bez problema..Spavao je po celu noc u svom kindacu,budio se jednom,nekad dvaput da jede i opet zaspao..
Kad smo(konacno  :Smile:  )uspostavili ritam dojenja i zamenili bocicu sikom :D -ritam spavanja i nacin uspavljivanja se promenio,naravno..Zaspi dok doji i tada ga stavim u kindac..Prvi deo veceri,dok mi ne legnemo spava sam..Cim oseti da smo mi legli-budi se,opet siki i naravno,spava sa nama..Ova druga etapa mi je puno lepsha i draza..tako i treba da bude..  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> Zaspi dok doji i tada ga stavim u kindac..Prvi deo veceri,dok mi ne legnemo spava sam..Cim oseti da smo mi legli-budi se,opet siki i naravno,spava sa nama..Ova druga etapa mi je puno lepsha i draza..tako i treba da bude.. 
> 
> Ovako je i kod nas

----------


## Anci

> Zaspi dok doji i tada ga stavim u kindac..Prvi deo veceri,dok mi ne legnemo spava sam..Cim oseti da smo mi legli-budi se,opet siki i naravno,spava sa nama..Ova druga etapa mi je puno lepsha i draza..tako i treba da bude..


Ovako je kod nas  :Heart:

----------


## Leta

> a zašto bi tako mala beba trebala sama zaspati u svom krevetiću????????  :?  zato da *tebi* bude lakše? 
> 
> kikica je spavala gdje je htjela, kad je htjela (dok nije uspostavila ritam spavanja), nosala sam ju koliko god je bilo potrebno, i javljala se na svaki kme...
> 
> i ne, nisam stizala ništa napraviti. čak ni jesti. bila sam kronično neispavana. ali sam imala zdravu, veselu i naprednu bebu.


Debeli potpis.
Do sad me tako istrenirao da me ništa ne boli i nije mi teško nosati 9kg koliko god treba.
U stanu je krš, jedemo njegove ostatke (jer njemu kuham, a nas tko šiša) i svi smo sretni.

----------


## dinna

Moja prva beba (sada dvoipogodišnji dječak) nikad nije mogao sam zaspati, dudu nije htio, uspavljivala sam ga na rukama dosta dugo. Nema šanse da bi taj sam zaspao u krevetiću, a nije da mu nisam dala priliku- znala sam po 1h kraj njega ležati i pjevati mu, nema šanse, samo bi postajao nervozniji.

Drugo moje dijete- sušta suprotnost. Taj zaspi sam bez velike frke, samo ga treba malo poljuljati (ako je u autosjedalici) ili pomaziti po glavici ako je u svom krevetiću- po noći kad cica, znam zaspati pa ostane kraj mene, a u drugoj turi ga vratim u njegov krevetić, koji je pod mojim nogama.

Moj tretman prema obojici je bio isti, ali oni zato nisu isti i tu je poanta.

----------


## Anci

> Moj tretman prema obojici je bio isti, ali oni zato nisu isti i tu je poanta


I kod mene, samo u mom slučaju umjesto "obojici" stoji- "obje"!  :Heart:

----------


## Lady A

Moja princeza je bez problema mogla zaspati sama i u svom krevetiću do perioda od 4,5 mjeseca i čak se nije ni budila do 6h ujutro, a onda se to bukvalno preko noći promijenilo i od tada mama mora leći kraj nje da bi zaspala (ukoliko već nije zaspala dojeći). Budi se otprilike 2x noću, nekad da papa, a nekad samo traži dudu ili mamu. Uspavljivanje nam ne ide teško jer ja i ne forsiram spavanje ako joj se ne spava. Kad je zaista pospana zaspi bez problema.

----------


## koksy

Moj bebolino ima malo vise od 2 mjeseca i spava sam. Kako? Prvo je razlog taj sto malo spava preko dana. Ja ga ne forsiram, spava ako hoce.
Do prije 2 tjedna nosali smo ga satima. I do ponoci. I to je bilo iznimno frustrirajuce jer je u tom periodu 10 puta zaspao i opet se budio.Sad je kupanje u 8, papanje i u krevetic. Ukljucim mu one igracke koje sviraju i vrte se iznad bebine glave. On si to malo gleda i prica s tim. Kad mu dosadi pocne malo kmecat ali ga ja mazim i pricam mu i pjevam i on zaspi. Najkasnije do pola 10 on je u zemlji snova i do 6 ujutro se ne budi.
Dok je muz bio doma svaku vecer nije mi bio problem nosat ga, malo ja, malo on, ali kad je otisao na teren nije mi bilo lako nosit bebu od 6 kg satima. Pa sam odlucila naucit ga na ovakav nacin. I svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## Serpentina

sada ima osam mjeseci. Negdje do 2 mj bi redovno zaspala tijekom dojenja. Do 5 mjeseci bi otpjevala svoje i utonula u san. A sada... trudila sam se "naučiti je" da se sama uspava, plače ona plačem ja... i shvatila da nema smisla nadmudrivat se s njom, ona je ma, ne shvaća ništa osim da je odbijam. Igramo se, mazimo se, okupam je, još se pomazimo, dam joj da sisa, i ako zaspi dojeći ok, ako ne zaspi je češkam po glavi ili ljuljam i zaspi. I nije kraj svijeta. Kratko traje to, bez obzira što se čini beskrajno. 
Moram učiti za ispite i iimam hrpu posla, no radi toga moje dijete sigurno neće patiti. Čak, ako je mama čuva, uopće ne pokazuje znakove  da joj se spava dok ne dođem, ili samo"padne" u san od umora. Bez plača.

----------


## dodolina

mislim da je sve stvar od djeteta do djeteta..sa prvim sam imala problema sa uspavljivanjima na rukama u kolicima i sl...a sa malim sada ima 1,5 nikad problema..stavim ga u kinderbet..dobije boćicu mlijeka i zaspe..

----------


## domy

Mi imamo 26 mj i još uvijek ne zaspemo sami. neko legna na krevet do njega i onda zaspi bez problema. 
Do 6mj. ljuljanj, nakon toga ova druga taktika.
Mislim da u tome treba biti uporan i ne odustajati od svojih principa, ali naravno ne pustiti djete da se dere iz petnih žila. Nego pomalo nekima treba dva dana nekima tjedan, nekima mjesesec ali mislim da se sva djea mogu naučiti sama zaspati samo trba strpljenja i živaca.

----------


## donna

moja ima preko dvije godine a JOŠ uvijek se uspavljuje noseći ili da leži kraj mene u krevetu kako kada.potom je prebacimo u kinderbet ali ubrzo po noći evo nje hopa k nama!!  :Laughing:   neznam dokle tako..ima i noći rijetkih da je cijelu noć u krevetiću ali čim nešto sanja ili je žedna pa se probudi traži kod nas...a sve je tjesnije i tjesnije   :Grin:

----------


## Magnolija77

e pa drage mame, nakon citanja poruka na ovu temu i na ovom forumu mogu samo reci da mi je zao da mnoge od vas imaju potrebu za moraliziranjem, a da ne velim i kics prenemaganjem bas kao da se natjecete koja je bolja i pozrtvovnija mama...

voljeti svoje dijete ne znaci zatrti sebe, dobra majka voli i sebe,a svi znamo koliko je zahtijevno odgajanje malih nam i dragih bica pa mi nije jasno,a  i opcenito mi nije jasno, zasto su zene tako stroge prema zenama, od kud ta potreba?

----------


## kudri

> Kad se već priča o spavanju-eto i naše priče koja uključuje jedan veeeeliki bračni krevet i malo korišten kinderbet    . 
> 
> M. je bila dijete koje je prvih 8 mjeseci dojila svaka dva sata-noću i danju i spavala s nama u krevetu. Naravno da mi je bilo lakše podojiti je na zahtjev svaki puta pa i uspavati na cici nego razmišljati zašto je to tako i što da radim da se to promijeni. Je li se ona budila zbog mene ili je bila zaista gladna....nisam se pitala. Nakon 8. mj. uvela je malo reda u te podoje (namjerno kažem da je ona uvela!), ali je zajedničko spavanje ostala praksa sve do njenog 4. rođendana. 
> 
> Onda je jednom došla iz posjeta naših rođaka i rekla kako želi svoj krevet (vidjela je u toj obitelji kako djeca imaju tako nešto     ). Naravno da je krevet kupljen uz puno biranja i pompe već u idućih nekoliko dana, izabrana posteljina i noćna lampica, ali je krevet ostao u našoj sobi, a M. u njega uskočila sama i guštala svoj kutak, ali i mogućnost da iz njega preseli k nama kad poželi. 
> 
> Za 6. rođendan je rekla kako je velika i kako želi preseliti svoj krevet u svoju sobu koja joj je do tad služila za igranje. Mama se primila posla, cijelu sobu preuredila, obojala, pribila na zidove sve što se pribiti moglo, postavila milion sitnica...Krevet je preseljen i M. je zatvorila vrata svoje sobe iznutra uz "Laku noć". I u tom trenutku shvatila sam da je gotovo, da je narasla i da me više ne treba onoliko kao prije. I bila sam tužna. 
> 
> Danas kad je velika ponekad prespavamo zajedno kad je MM na putu ili se jednostavno zaželimo jedna druge, ali to više nije uspavljivanje bebe nego ženski razgovori u mraku, smijemo se ponekad kao dvije curice na izletu, pokrijemo se po zimi poplunom i pričamo.... 
> ...


Kad me uhvati kriza zbog uspavljivanja i ne spavanja,procitam ovaj post!!  :Heart:

----------

